# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاحد 27/12/2015

## ماجد احمد

*اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله الواحد القهار
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صباحك ورد أحمر ماجد
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*امير عوض
شيبوب سيعيده الإتحاد
★القواعد البالية و المواد الممتلئة بالثغرات التي يعيش عليها النظام العام لقواعد كرة القدم السوداني.. ألبست الإتحاد السوداني جبة مليئة بالنتؤآت و الفتحات..
★برغم مطالبات الكثيرين علي مر السنوات للإتحاد بشأن تعديل قواعده البالية و الغير مستحدثة و متسقة مع النظام العالمي الذي يدير كرة القدم..
★لسنا هنا بصدد تعديلات المواد.. و لكننا سنستصحب في معيتنا المادة (٣) من القانون الدولي و التي تنص علي الآتي:
(أ‏) ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻠﺰﻣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻄﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺗﻀﻤﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ :
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍد: + 10 + 11 + 18 18 ﻣﻜﺮﺭ  + 19 19 ﻣﻜﺮﺭ.
★كما تلاحظون فقد (ألزم) الفيفا إتحاداته المحلية علي تضمين مواد بعينها بدون تعديل داخل أنظمتها الخاصة.. “خطين بالقلم الأحمر علي الزم و بدون تعديل”..
★من هذه المواد الإلزامية المادة (١٨ مكرر) و التي تنص علي:
١-لا يحق لأي ناد توقيع عقد يخول حقوق لأي طرف آخر في ذلك العقد أو يمكن أي طرف ثالث من إكتساب القدرة علي التأثير في الأمور المتعلقة بالعمل و الإنتقالات أو إستقلالية أو سياسات النادي أو فرقه.
٢-يجوز للجنة الإنضباط بالفيفا فرض تدابير أو إجراءات صارمة علي الأندية التي لا تتقيد بالإلتزامات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة.
★فلماذا لا نجد في تشريعات القواعد العامة لإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني نصا يحمل معاني و قيم المادة (١٨ مكرر) مثلما دعت الفيفا إتحاداتها الوطنية بوضع هذه المادة إلزاما؟!!
★الواضح أنه كان من الواجب علي الإتحاد العام سد هذه الطرق الملتوية بالتحايل علي القانون عبر تدخل “الطرف الثالث” بوضع المواد المانعة و الرادعة لمثل هذه الأفعال..
★و بما أننا لم نشهد تدخلا صريحا و علنيا لطرف ثالث في عموم النشاط الكروي السوداني طيلة الفترات السابقة فلم يحتاج أحد قبلا لهذا النص الإلزامي..
★و هاهو الواقع الماثل الإن.. فقد تدخل ناد “كطرف ثالث” أمام أعين و مرأي الإتحاد العام.. و إنتزع لاعبا هاويا بنية الدفع به للإحتراف خارجا أملا في إستعادته عبر الإعارة أو التسجيل بما يعرف “بالكوبري” الممنوع دوليا..
★لن يحتاج المريخ لشكوي “الطرف الثالث” إبتدأ.. و لكن بصفته رائد أندية السودان سيطالب من الإتحاد العام وضع نصوص المادة “الإلزامية” موضع التنفيذ وفقا لمواد القواعد العامة الخاصة بنا..
★علي الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (الجهة التي سيقيد فيها الهلال اللاعب كمعار أو محترف) أن يسد هذه الثغرة التي تركها مفتوحة مع علمه بوجود نص إلزامي من الفيفا بإيرادها..
★لن يحتاج إتحادنا العام لكثير جهد و نصب لمعرفة و إثبات تدخل الطرف الثالث في هذه القضية.. و عليه أن يفتي بوضوح بعدم أحقية الهلال في اللاعب لا في يونيو أو حتي بعد عام و نصف طالما سلك مسلك “الكوبري” الممنوع قانونا..
★قبل أن يستن الإتحاد هذه المادة مضطرا.. عليه الفتوي الآن فيما يملك أمامه من وقائع و قضية منظورة للكل..
★يجب علي الاتحاد العام تنفيذ توجيه الفيفا و سد الطرق الملتوية التي تنوي هدم درجة الرديف بالأندية حفاظا علي مئات المواهب.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★لجنة التسيير إتبعت نهجا مكررا أيام التسجيلات بالتصريح بأن المريخ سيقوم بقيد لاعبيه في الغد..
★و طال أمد ذلك الغد حتي فاقت أيامه الشهر و نيف..
★و علي نفس المنوال يسير أمر الإعداد.. و ما زال (غد) حضور المحترفين طفلا يحبو..
★أكثر ما يغيظ النفس هو مكابرة (لجنة نجوم الغد) واقع الحال الماثل.. و الإتيان بمبررات واهية لا تقنع حتي أصحابها..
★عموما.. سنعلن من تلقاء أنفسنا حالة الطوارئ من “الدرجة الصفراء” علي سطح كوكب المريخ.. و نتمني أن لا يصل بنا الحال “للدرجة الحمراء”..
★صورة قبيحة “لقرد” كانت علي صدر صحيفة “الأسياد” الما لاقيه سيد يوقفها عند حدودها..
★هذه الصحيفة تقدم أسوأ أنواع الشقاق الرياضي بعيدا عن الروح الرياضيه..
★بالإمكان أن يرد علي تلك الصورة بصورة أكثر سخافة.. لكن ساعتها سيكون الجميع قد باتوا في الحضيض..
★أتمني إلتفات القائمين علي الأمر للتفلتات و التجاوزات الخطيرة التي تأتي من تلك الصحيفة بين الفينة و الأخري..
★نهنئ فريق المدرب “خالي الشهادات” بالفوز علي السوسيو.. بالثلاثة!!
★دي سوسة واللا سوسيو؟  واللا سوا سنه!!
★سنطالع اليوم القنابل الإعلامية الزرقاء التي ستتغزل في الثلاثية السوسية و في نمور الورق..
★نذكر الناسين.. طيب الذكر فيصل موسي كان لقبه في معسكر العام السابق (الجوهرة)!!
★الجزولي “أبو تلفون مقفول” ده أمس جاب قون.. سموهو أي إسم خذعبلي.. أن شاء الله سموهو “الشريحة”!!
★أكثر ما أخشاه أن يتمادي البعض بوصف الأهداف علي أنها جاءت بتمريرات من سيدا؟!!
★عضويتك سلاحك.. و مشاركتك في خدمة (٢٨٧٠) تعني أن مريخك في أمان.
★نبضة أخيرة★
اللزوميات في شرح ما لا يلزم.


-
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير للرائع الاخ ماجد وجميع من في المنتدي

صراحة اعجبني مقال البداية وان شاء الله شيبوب يرجع حفيان وتاني  ما  يدقها عديل كدة حمرة عين
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*زمن اضافي
نصر الدين الفاضلابي
وإنطلقت مسيرة الإعداد
*جبل من الهموم أزيح من صدري وتنفست الصعداء، وبعثت فينا روح الطمأنينة والبلجيكي لوك يدخل إلى أرض الملعب حاملاً أدوات التدريب، ونجوم الأحمر يتسللون من غرفهم بالإستاد إلى المستطيل الأخضر.
*ها قد بدأ الإعداد وإنطلقت صافرة الميعاد، ميعاد الإنتصارات والبطولات، لموسم أخضر بإذن الله مهما سبقته من معوقات أجلت بداية التحضيرات.
*وللمريخ نجوم على قدر التحديات، وقادرون على تجاوز فارق توقيت إنطلاقة الإعداد بالخبرة والمسئولية الكبيرة التي تحلوا بها في السنين الأخيرة.
*والبداية كانت مهمة، والنزول إلى أرض الملعب كان ضرورة قصوى في هذه الأيام بعد أن بدأ الوقت يتسلل من بين أيدينا وشيء من الإحباط دخل إلى النفوس وبالتكاتف سنجعل من تأخير إنطلاقة التحضيرات مجرد ذكرى.
*لقد ظللنا دوماً في المريخ نتحدى الآخرين بعبارة: (العبرة بالخواتيم) ورغم أن فترة المتاحة للتحضيرات أقل من القترة الكافية لإعداد علمي مثالي إلا أن ثقتنا كبيرة في تعظيم فائدة التدريبات وسط نجوم المريخ وإختصار الوقت والزمن فيما يفيد.
*ظهر المدير الفني الجديد البلجيكي لوك.. هميم درجة الحرص على النجاح في مهمته، ومتحمس يؤدي التدريبات بروح المباريات التنافسية وفي المقابل ظهر نجوم الفرقة الحمراء في أول يوم للتحضيرات بلياقة بدنية لا بأس بها رغم طول مدة التوقف عن ممارسة النشاط.
*وحماس المدرب وروحه (القتالية) سترفع من وتيرة الإعداد وتختصر المسافات والزمن.
*حماس المدرب يرفع من القدرات البدنية للاعبين ويزيد من جرعات العطاء البدني في التدريبات والإلتزام بكل الحصص إلتزاماً كاملاً مما يعوض فارق توقيت إنطلاقة الإعداد.
*وواضح بأن التدريبات ستستمر بتلك القوة والنجاعة، وظهرت ملامحها من خلال إيقاف المدرب للتمارين بين فترة وأخرى ومطالبة اللاعبين بالمزيد من الجدية والحماس.
*ونتوقع أن تتحول تمارين المريخ إلى (نار منقد) كما ظل يردد الصديق العزيز الأستاذ حسن محجوب.
*ورغم غياب معظم المحترفين الأجانب عن التدريب الأول إلا أن الخوف دوماً ليس على المحترفين ولكن الخوف دائماً على اللاعبين الوطنيين لأن المحترفين الأجانب لا يتوقفوا عن النشاط في بلادهم حتى لو توقف الفريق الذي يلعبون في صفوفه عن المنافسات والنشاطات.
*والمعلومات المتوفرة لدينا تؤكد ممارسة كل محترفي المريخ لنشاط مكثف في بلادهم قبل الحضور إلى السودان من أجل الإنضمام إلى تدريبات الفريق وتحضيراته للموسم الجديد.
*وكان فرانسيس كوفي قد أكد جاهزيته لإنطلاقة التدريبات بعد أن خضع لإعداد خاص و(علمي) ببلاده من أجل مواصلة تألقه الذي بدأه في الموسم الماضي وقد كان من أفضل نجوم الفرقة الحمراء.
*وجابسون سالمون الذي تحدث للصحيفة مساء أمس الأول من مقر إقامته بنيجريا إعتذر عن التأخير في الرد على الهاتف للإجابة على أسئلة الحوار لأنه كان في حصة تدريبية عنيفة بإحدى صالات أندية نيجيريا.
*وحضور أوكرا مبكراً دليل على روح جديدة يريد أن يبدأ بها مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن ذهب غارزيتو في سبيل حاله وهو الذي ظل يناصب اللاعب العداء ويضعه على دكة البدلاء حتى لو كان نجماً للتدريب.
*أوكرا حضر إلى السودان قبل المدير الفني نفسه، والروح الجديدة للاعب ستتجاوز التأخير في إنطلاقة الإعداد وسنرى أوكرا مختلف تماماً سيكون حديث القارة الأفريقية بإذن الله.
*أوغستين أوكرا (الجوهرة الغانية) سيقدمها المريخ هذه المرة للمنافسات الأفريقية بشكل محتلف تماماً وسيحصد ثمار وفيرة بإذن الله.
*إنطلاقة الإعداد الداخلي تبدد كثيراً من المخاوف، وعلى مسيرة التحضيرات أن تستمر لحين إكتمال إجراءات السفر للمعسكر الخارجي والذي نتمنى أن يتم إلغاؤه تمامًا.
مقترح.. ما رأيكم في الإكتفاء بمعسكر إعداد داخلي؟
*ما رأيكم في الإكتفاء بمعسكر إعداد داخلي، وتوفير مبالغ السفر إلى المعسكر الخارجي، بإستجلاب فريق أو فريقين من أندية المقدمة بالقارة الأفريقية أو الإقليم وأداء تجارب ودية قوية.
*دخول اللاعبين في معسكر مقفول وتوفير الملاعب بمختلف مواصفاتها وما يطلبه الجهاز الفني أمر في غاية السهولة داخل العاصمة.
*وكذلك الفنادق خمسة نجوم مليئة بالصالات الحديثة التي يمكن أن تجعل المدرب ينفذ برنامجه البدني على أفضل ما يكون.
*المعسكر الداخلي يختصر الوقت ويجعل المدرب يستفيد من كل الفترة المتبقية لزمن الإعداد.
*نتمنى أن يحصر القطاع الرياضي ولجنة التسيير جهودهما في عودة المحترفين الأجانب إلى البلاد وإنضمامهم لتمارين الإعداد، علماً بأن المبالغ التي سيخسرها المريخ في المعسكر الخارجي كافية لحل مشاكل كل المحترفين الأجانب وتوفر مبالغ كبيرة لمقابلة بقية متطلبات الإعداد.
*لن تكون هناك فوائد منتظرة تعود على المريخ من معسكر أديس، أكثر من الفائدة التي سنجنيها من معسكر الخرطوم الداخلي.
إضافة أخيرة
*فالنجرب المعسكر الداخلي.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) عن وجود مشاكل في ايجاد حجوزات لوصول نجمي المريخ النيجيري سالمون جابسون والمالي تراوري الذي قرر العودة للمريخ من جديد .. حيث يسعي الجهاز التنفيذي ايجاد حل لنجمي المريخ بالوصول في الوقت المناسب.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*شرع المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ في إجراءات سفر البعثة الحمراء للعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا وقام بإدخال جوازات جميع أفراد البعثة للسفارة الأثيوبية بالخرطوم ويتوقع أن يتسلم المجلس الجوازات اليوم وأن يلحق بها جوازي كوفي سالم فيما يتوقع أن ينضم المالي تراوري إلى البعثة بأثيوبيا، ونسبة لتأخر بعض الأجانب في الفريق قرر المريخ تأجيل سفره إلى أديس من مساء اليوم الأحد إلى فجر الثلاثاء المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

يتجه مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في معاقبة الثلاثي الأجنبي النيجيري جايسون سالمون واليوغندي جمال سالم والغاني فرانسيس كوفي بعد أن تأخر هؤلاء اللاعبين عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد والانضمام لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد وقال الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو مجلس إدارة النادي إنهم لن يجاملوا مطلقاً في فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة لافتاً إلى أن القطاع الرياضي بصدد إصدار عقوبات مالية بحق المحترفين الأجانب الذين تأخروا عن العودة للخرطوم دون أسباب مقبولة متوقعاً أن تكون العقوبة غرامة مالية تصل إلى نصف الراتب الشهري وأقر حاتم بأن الأجانب تأخروا لمطالبتهم باستلام مقدمات تعاقداتهم لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المجلس لم يرفض تسليمهم مستحقاتهم بل طلب منهم الوصول للخرطوم أولاً والمطالبة بمستحقاتهم والتفاهم مع المجلس بشأنها.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ﻗﻴﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ : ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺐ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻟﻦ ﻧﻘﻒ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ

ﻗﺎﻝ الصادق شرف عضو مجلس ادارة نادي مريخ نيالا ان ترتيبات الجمعية العمومية 
تمضي بصورة جيدة بعد ان توصل اهل المريه=خ لمجلس وفاقي بقيادة اللواء عادل احمد
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺳﻴﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﺔ ﻻﻓﺘﺎً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ ﻭﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﺒﺪﺋﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻟﻜﻦ ﺳﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 
ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻨﺎ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺐ ﻭﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻟﻦ ﻧﻘﻒ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺳﻨﻘﺪﻡ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻤﺜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺫﺍﻛﺮﺍً ﺃﻥ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻣﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺳﻴﺮﺓ ﺫﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯﺓ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺃﻥ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﺄﺟﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻟﺘﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*التمديد للجنة التسير قرار مرتقب..!!---زاكي الدين الصادق

*رغم حملة الإنتقادات المكثفة التي ظلت تتلقاها لجنة التسير المريخية
بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي إلا أنها ظلت صامدة وتعمل بجد في ملفات متعددة
عكست من خلالها صور رائعة للعمل المؤسسي في نادي المريخ الذي كان في حاجة
ماسة لترتيب الكثير من الأوضاع فيه خصوصاً ان التقاطعات الإدارية
والعشوائية كانت سيدة الموقف بعد إستقالة المجلس السابق.
*لجنة التسير حتي اللحظة أجتمعت خلال أقل من شهرين عشرة إجتماعات أصدرت
خلالها الكثير من القرارات المهمة والتي كانت تصب جلها في إعادة روح
الهيكلة الإدارية للنادي وهذا أمر مطلوب بشدة في نادي رائد مثل المريخ
وخلال تلك الإجتماعات إتخذت قرارات كثيرة صبت أيضاً في إتجاه ترسيخ مبدأ
المؤسسية التي تحترم كينونة أعضاء المجلس جميعهم فاللجنة لم تتخذ قرار
بالتمرير بل أتت جميع قراراتها بعد إجتماعات ومشاورات وهذا مبدأ ظل خلال
السنوات السابقة معدوم فكم من قرار حاسم قضى بتغيرات جذرية مر مرور
الكرام لان من إتخذه هو رئيس النادي وكم من مدرب تمت إقالته لان أحد
أعضاء مجلس الإدارة لايطيقه وكم من مدرب أتي من دون حتي الرجوع لأعضاء
المجلس و اذكر هنا عندما تم التعاقد مع المدرب البرازيلي كاربوني الذي
تفاجأ الجميع بالتعاقد معه عندما تم إعلان ذلك في إحدى القنوات العربية
وكذلك تجارب كثيرة سابقة كانت تؤكد علي غياب العمل المنظم والمؤسس ونحمد
للجنة الحالية إنها عادت بالمريخ لعصر ان تتخذ القرارات فيه من خلال
إجتماعات مجالس الإدارة وهذا مبدأ سليم ظل مفتقد ومغيب بفضل العمل اللأ
مؤسسي والذي جعل من ساحة المريخ الإدارية في السابق ساحة هشة تمور
بالخلافات والصراعات التي تنتهي غالباً بإستقالات متعددة تشكل فيما بعد
مسلسل إنهيار المجالس الذي ظل يعرض في سينما العرضة جنوب.
*لجنة ونسي إتخذت من قبل قرار مصيري قضي بعدم التعاقد مع غارزيتو رغم
الإجماع عليه لكن أتي القرار إنتصارا لمبدأ العمل المؤسس الذي ذهب قبلها
لعقد إتفاق مع غارزيتو لكن الأخير بعد موافقته عليه عاد وغير رأيه في
الإتفاق المبرم فما كان من اللجنة إلا ان تدعه يذهب اينما شاء وكذلك
الإتفاق مع شرف شيبوب كان المبدأ فيه واحد وعندما أراد اللاعب المزايدة
تم رفض مزايدات اللاعب و أسرته وقبلها تم وضع سقف مالي محدد للتعاقد مع
لاعب هلال التبلدي بكري بشير لكن إصرار اللاعب علي إعطاءه مبلغ بعينه جعل
اللجنة تتراجع عن التعاقد معه والسيناريوهات كثيرة فلجنة ونسي رغم ما
صاحب مسيرتها من شح مالي إلا أنها أرست مبدأ جديد وخفضت نسبة الصرف بصورة
تعتبر ممتازة عنما مضى وهذا الوضع جله شكل مجموعة من الإصلاحات الضرورية
التي كان يحتاج لها المريخ وأعتقد اللجنة وفقت تماماً في ترتيب الكثير من
الملفات وإخفاقها في بعض الملفات مقارنة بقلة خبرة أعضائها يعتبر طبيعي
ومنطقي فالتجارب في المريخ كانت من قبل مليئة بالإخفاقات رغم التجارب
الكبيرة ورغم عدم وجود عوائق مالية كالموجودة الأن.
وهج اخير:-
*تمديد فترة إكتساب العضوية خبر رائع وكان منتظر خصوصاً بعد النجاح
الكبير الذي وقفنا عليه في ملف العضوية وإكتسابها من قبل أعضاء نادي
المريخ.
*تمديد فترة إكتساب العضوية سيعني التمديد للجنة التسير الحالية لفترة
قادمة لاتقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أو شهران كما صرح بذلك نائب الأمين العام
السيد محي الدين عبدالتام الذي أشاد بنجاح الفترة السابقة لنيل العضوية
وأعتقد ان هذا النجاح سيتبعه نجاح أخر لتأطير مبدأ الديمقراطية في نادي
المريخ عبر الإنتخابات التي ستعقد خلال الفترة القادمة.
*علي محبي نادي المريخ المسارعة بإكتساب عضوية نادي المريخ فهذا سيمثل
خطوة أولى في خارطة تغير الأوضاع الإدارية في المريخ للأفضل.
*إكتساب العضوية سيجعل منك عضو فاعل في دعم ناديك من خلال إشتراكك الشهري
وسيجعل منك عضو أكثر فاعلية في تحديد خيار من يدير النادي وسيجعل منك عضو
ملتزم ومشرف علي أوضاع ناديك وكيفية سير الأمور فيه من خلال الجمعيات
العمومية العادية التي ستعقد كل عام فكل هذه الأشياء ستكتسبها من خلال
إكتسابك لعضوية النادي لهذا نرجو التفاعل بقوة في أمر إكتساب العضوية.
*المريخ يسير بخطى حثيثة نحو التغير في الكثير من السياسات وهذا الواقع
لا يعجب الكثيرون لكنه سيظل الواقع المتاح وسيبقي التفاعل معه أفضل من
الوقف في ضفة النهر الأخرى ونشد التجارب السابقة التي أعتقد أنها ذهبت
بلا رجعة.
*لجنة ونسي تسير في الإتجاه الصحيح طالما أنها عززت مبدأ العمل المؤسسي
وأدارت جل ملفاتها بهذا المبدأ وهذا سر صمودها في وجه حملات سخيفة من
التنظير الفطير.
*التمديد للجنة قرار مرتقب ونعتقد أنه يصب في مصلحة نادي المريخ الذي
يحتاج للمذيد من صحوات التغير المتعلقة بالسياسات الإدارية القائمة علي
مبدأ الشورى والشفافية.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تأسف مولانا الطيب العباسي القانوني المعروف والقيادي الهلالي السابق لما حدث من إدارتي الهلال والمريخ على السواء في قضية اللاعب شرف شيبوب وقال إن ما بدر من هذا اللاعب من اتفاق مع الهلال ثم تراجع عنه ثم اتفاق مع المريخ وتراجع عنه يؤكد بأن هذا اللاعب بلا موقف وبلا قيّم لافتاً إلى أن ما حدث من شرف شيبوب يرقى لدرجة إساءة السلوك مبدياً دهشته الشديدة لموافقة الهلال على التعاقد مع شيبوب بعد كل هذه التصرفات مضيفاً أن مثل هذا اللاعب يمكن أن يُباع ويُشترى داخل الملعب، ورأى العباسي أنه لا مشكلة قانونية في تسجيل شرف شيبوب للهلال حال اتجه للتسجيل في أحد الأندية كمحترف وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يحصل الهلال على خدماته بصورة طبيعية لكنه يرى أن موقف اللاعب من ناحية أخلاقية يخصم الكثير من رصيده.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*يتجه مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في معاقبة الثلاثي الأجنبي النيجيري جايسون سالمون واليوغندي جمال سالم والغاني فرانسيس كوفي بعد أن تأخر هؤلاء اللاعبين عن الحضور في الموعد المحدد والانضمام لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد وقال الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو مجلس إدارة النادي إنهم لن يجاملوا مطلقاً في فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة لافتاً إلى أن القطاع الرياضي بصدد إصدار عقوبات مالية بحق المحترفين الأجانب الذين تأخروا عن العودة للخرطوم دون أسباب مقبولة متوقعاً أن تكون العقوبة غرامة مالية تصل إلى نصف الراتب الشهري وأقر حاتم بأن الأجانب تأخروا لمطالبتهم باستلام مقدمات تعاقداتهم لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المجلس لم يرفض تسليمهم مستحقاتهم بل طلب منهم الوصول للخرطوم أولاً والمطالبة بمستحقاتهم والتفاهم مع المجلس بشأنها.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*

فشل مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه الذي عقده أمس في اتخاذ قرار نهائي بخصوص اختيار المدرب العام الجديد الذي سينضم للجهاز الفني ليعمل برفقة البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني حيث حدثت خلافات بين أعضاء المجلس بخصوص تعيين المدرب الجديد حيث يرى بعض الأعضاء أن يتم اختيار المدرب العام من لاعبي النادي القدامى فيما يرى بعض الأعضاء ضرورة الاستعانة بالكامل برهان تية المدرب العام السابق والذي حقق نجاحات لافتة في فترته الأولى مع المريخ، وينتظر أن يحسم المجلس أمر المدرب العام بصورة نهائية اليوم ويفاضل المجلس بين الثنائي نجم الدين أبوحشيش وأمير دامر وهما من قدامى اللاعبين إلى جانب الكابتن برهان تية المدرب العام السابق للفريق.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*صــحــيــفة الـــــصــدى :
✯ كوفي وجمال سالم يصلان الخرطوم فجرا .
✯ تراوري يسبق المريخ الي اديس. 
✯ علي الفادني : لا أعرف الوعود الكاذبه وسأسلم دعمي للمجلس اليوم. 
✯ رابطة مشجعي الاحمر بالدوحة تعلن تفاصيل معسكر الاحمر غدا وتكشف عن تجربة اوربيه من العيار الثقيل .
✯ الهلال يهزم الملعب السوسي بثلاثيه في مباراة الاشوط الثلاثة .
✯ علاء الدين ومصعب يعودان للمشاركة .

◀ صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :
✯ اسامة ونسي : عضوية المريخ حق مكفول للجميع (والحشاش يملا شبكتو ) .
✯ الاحمر يغادر الي فجر الثلاثاء… يواجه سانت جورج والين .
✯ اتحاد قطر يسلم رابطة الدوحة برمجة الاعداد .
✯ اجتماع لجنة التسيير يؤمن علي صدور صحيفة النادي. 
✯ قطاع الكرة ينفي وجود مشاكل تعيق التحضيرات .
✯ ونسي : عودة صحيفة المريخ ضرورة قصوي.. لابد ان تكون المؤسسه الاعلامية الاولي ..

◀ صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :
✯ المالي تراوري يوافق علي العودة بدون مقدم عقد .
✯ استبعاد برهان م̷ـــِْن منصب المدير العام .
✯ الاحمر يعسكر بمنتجع اديس ابابا. 
✯ مؤتمر صحفي للبلجيكي عقب تدريب اليوم المسائي .
✯ تعديل عودة كوفي لصباح الغد .
✯ الزاوية تكشف تكوين القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة بالمريخ .
✯ المعز ينضم للمعسكر .
✯ المريخ يستدعي شيبوب… يقرر اعادة صحيفة النادي .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس وحسن زيادة على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

* ليفربول يخطف فوزا مثيرا من ليستر سيتي بالدوري الإنجليزي
* ساوثهامبتون يقسو على آرسنال ويبقي ليستر سيتي في صدارة البريميرليج
* مانشستر سيتي يسحق سندرلاند برباعية في "البوكسينغ داي"
* ستوك سيتي يدق المسمار الأخير في نعش فان غال .. وتوتنهام ينفرد بالمركز الرابع
* تشيلسي يحفظ ماء وجه هيدنيك بتعادل صعب مع واتفورد
* التشيلي مانويل بيليجريني يقترب من تدريب تشيلسي
* اصابة كومباني تفسد فرحة مانشستر سيتي بانتصاره على سندرلاند
* فياريال يعود للتدريبات القوية استعدادا لاستئناف الليغا
* كوستا يغيب عن مواجهة مانشستر يونايتد بسبب الإيقاف
* باريس سان جيرمان يبدأ مفاوضاته مع غوارديولا
* فالنسيا يعود للتدريبات بعد عطلة أعياد الميلاد
* اتلتيكو مدريد يعود للتدريبات دون اكتمال صفوفه
* ارسنال يقترب من ضم المصري محمد النني لاعب بازل السويسري
* ريال سوسييداد يسعى لتعديل مساره بمواجهة ريال مدريد في الليغا
* انباء عن تولي مورينيو تدريب مانشستر يونايتد خلفا لفان غال
* فان غال: لا يجب على إدارة مانشستر يونايتد إقالتي
* مالك إنتر ميلان يشيد بإيكاردي وينفي اقتراب ضم بيرلو
* متحف كريستيانو رونالدو بدبي يفتح ابوابه امام الزوار
* ستوريدج: الفوز على ليستر هدية الكريسماس المثالية لجمهور ليفربول
* ماتيتش: نشعر بالحزن بعد التعادل مع واتفورد
* هيدينك: حينما يلعب كوستا بتركيز يكون قيما للغاية
* ماتري: الخروج من دوري الأبطال اثر على لاتسيو كثيرا
* مودجي: يوفنتوس ليس بحاجة لصفقات يناير .. وماندزوكيتش فاجأني
* لوكاكو : مورينيو ليس سبب رحيلي عن تشيلسي
* مدرب ليستر سيتي: كلوب ساعدني على تطوير مهاراتي التدريبية
* اتحاد الجزائر يواصل تربعه على صدارة الدوري المحلي
* الأهلي يهزم الشعب برباعية ويستعيد توازنه في دوري الإمارات
* القادسية يتجاوز خيطان بالأربعة وكاظمة يسقط في فخ الساحل بالدوري الكويتي
* الحضري يقود وادي دجلة لتعادل صعب مع الأهلي بالدوري المصري
* الرجاء يفشل في تخطي عقبة أسفي في الدوري المغربي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الإسكتلندي - الأسبوع 20 :

• هارتس (-- : --) سيلتك الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي الدرجة الأولى :

• نوتينغهام فورست (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المغربي - الأسبوع 11 :

• المغرب الفاسي (-- : --) الوداد الرياضي الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: المغربية الرياضية

• المغرب التطواني (-- : --) الدفاع الجديدي الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: المغربية الرياضية

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري التونسي - الأسبوع 12 :

• الترجي (-- : --) الصفاقسي الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: الوطنية التونسية

=====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 18 :

• ستوك سيتي (2 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
• مانشستر سيتي (4 : 1) سندرلاند
• بورنموث (0 : 0) كريستال بالاس
• أستون فيلا (1 : 1) وست هام يونايتد
• ليفربول (1 : 0) ليستر سيتي
• تشيلسي (2 : 2) واتفورد
• توتنهام (3 : 0) نوريتش سيتي
• سوانزي سيتي (1 : 0) وست بروميتش
• نيوكاسل يونايتد (0 : 1) إيفرتون
• ساوثهامتون (4 : 0) آرسنال

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المغربي - الأسبوع 11 :

• الحسيمي (1 : 2) نهضة بركان

• الرجاء (0 : 0) أولمبيك آسفي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 11 :

• الحسيمي (1 : 2) نهضة بركان

• حرس الحدود  (0 : 1) طلائع الجيش
• وادي دجلة (0 : 0) الاهلي

===== 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدد من مخطط خطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة
خالد ليمونة يعلن مساندته للجنة التسيير  المريخية ويهاجم اصحاب المصالح..!!

الخرطوم ـ محمد كامل سعيد
ادلى خالد ليمونة، عضو نادي المريخ، بتصريحات ساخنة اعلن من خلالها مساندته للجنة التسيير الحالية ووقوفه بقوة من خلفها.. وطالب عشاق المريخ الأوفياء بالعمل على تذليل كافة العقبات التي تعترض عمل اللجنة.. وشن ليمونة هجوماً عنيفاً على من سماهم اصحاب المصالح مؤكدا انهم شرعوا منذ اليوم الاول لعمل لجنة التسيير في شن حملات منظمة ضدها والتقليل من الانجازات الكبيرة والخرافية التي قامت بها خلال فترة وجيزة..
اصحاب المصالح ومكرهم
عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة اشار الى الهجوم غير المبرر الذي يقوده اصحاب المصالح ضد قادة لجنة التسيير، وحذر من مخطط لئيم وخطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة المحسوبين على الناجي.. وقال:” من المؤسف ان نتابع الحملات المنظمة التي يقودها بعض سدنة المجلس السابق على القادة الذين تصدوا للمسئولية في وقت حرج بعدما قرر الوالي وجماعته الانسحاب وتركوا النادي يعاني من اشكاليات كبيرة واورثوا مجموعة ونسي تركة مثقلة تمثلت في انتهاء عقود عدد من اللاعبين الاساسيين، واقتراب فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وفترة الاعداد للموسم الجديد”..
فوضى وغياب تنظيم
وأضاف ليمونة:” حدث الانسحاب الجماعي لجماعة الوالي وجاءت لجنة التسيير ولم تجد لا نظام ولا برنامج عمل اداري ولا رؤية تتعلق بالطريقة التي يداؤ بها النادي او الاستثمار في اشارة كشفت حجم الفوضى التي كان يعتمد عليها المجلس السابق الذي استعانة بمجموعة من الارزقية واصحاب المصالح الذين لا علاقة لهم بالعمل الاداري ولا يفقهون شيئاً عن نادي المريخ ولا تاريخه ونصبّهم قادة كبار جلسوا في واجهة النادي”..
ابعاد الاصلاء
وأضاف عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة:” للاسف فقد ارتكب المجلس السابق جريمة في حق النادي الكبير بعدما ظل يعمل طوال فترته التي امتدت لـ(13) عاماً على ابعاد المريخاب الاصلاء الذين يعشقون النادي ويحفظون تاريخه ويعرفون قدره ويضحون بالاوراح في سبيله وكان سبب محاربتهم انهم لا يجيدون الانحاء امام سلطة المال”..
لا لعودة الوالي
وفي ختام حديثه اعلن ليمونة رفضه لفكرة عودة جمال الوالي لقيادة المريخ وقال:” نتابع وللاسف بعض الاقلام المحسوبة على النادي وهي تصر على مواصلة هجومها على لجنة التسيير بهدف تمهيد السكة لعودة الوالي وجماعته خاصة وان ذهاب المجلس السابق تسبب في ضرب مصالحهم المالية وصار من الطبيعي ان نتابعهم وهم يقاتلون في سبيل ازاحة لجنة التسيير وفتح باب العودة للمجلس السابق الذي حرق نفسه بعدما اختار الهروب والانسحاب من تحمل المسئولية في اصعب الظروف”.
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*◄ الدوري التونسي - الأسبوع 12 :

• الترجي (-- : --) الصفاقسي الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: الوطنية التونسية
..................................................  .....................
شديييييدة الكورة دى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاردينال: هلال 2017 سيكون خالياً من الأجانب

نظم قطاع الرديف والشباب بنادي الهلال مساء اليوم احتفالاً بدار النادي بامدرمان حيث تم من خلاله حفل تعارف بين النجوم القدامى والجدد الذين انضموا مؤخراً ، وشرف الاحتفالية السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال وقادة القطاع بقيادة الكابتن الياس عبدالكريم والخبير الفاتح الريشة قائد المراحل السنية بالهلال ..وشكر رئيس الهلال ادارة القطاع وثمن علي دورهم الفاعل في دعم الفريق الاول بلاعبين مميزين لافتاً إلى أنهم يطمحون لأن يكون هلال 2017 خالياً من أي محترف أجنبي وقال الكاردينال : “انهم سيدعمون قطاع الشباب والناشئين دعماً معنوياً ومالياً حتي يحقق الغرض من انشائه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اول حلجة  صاح يفكر فيها  الكاردنال و ناسنا ضيعوا الجواهر كلها من مسي الي شيبوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوف سايد
حسن محجوب
يا حليلك يا جيمي

* وضع الأخ جمال الوالي حدا لمسيرته مع المريخ بتقديم استقالته وذهب مع مجلسه المنتخب بعد أن ملأ الإحباط نفسه وضاعت كل جهوده الكبيرة سدى ومن دون أن تحقق مساعيه المخلصة لإسعاد الصفوة بعد أن كان فريق الكرة قاب قوسين او ادنى باللقب القاري لولا تأمر غارزيتو الغتيت.
* وعندما تم تعيين مجلس التسيير الحالي اكد أنه سيكون خير معين لهذا المجلس وتنازل طوعا عن كافة مديوناته بل ذهب اكثر من ذلك ودعم المجلس بمليار جنيه ولم يقف وساهم في تسجيلات هذا الموسم التي شهدت تعثرا في بدايتها.
* وظل الوالي موجودا في المريخ بانجازاته يتابع مع مجلس التسيير حتى آخر مستجدات قضية شيبون وكان جاهزا للتكفل بكل مصروفات اعادة تسجيله كمحترف في المريخ.
* وما قدمه جمال الوالي من عطاء ثر وضخم لا يمكن لعين أن تتجاوزه أو لتاريخ أن يغفله و سيبقى الوالي في كل الأحوال علامة مضيئة في تاريخ المريخ ورمزا من رموز الانجازات التاريخية.
* في عهد الوالي عرف المريخ المراكز المتقدمة والصعود لمراحل مهمة في البطولات الكبيرة وغمرت شهرته كل الآفاق والحدود وفي عهد الوالي اتسعت الطموحات وارتدت الشعار الأحمر أسماء كبيرة مثل الحارس المصري الكبير عصام الحضري.
* سيكون من الظلم أن نحاول تخليص القفزة والنجاح الذي تحقق للمريخ في عهد الوالي لأن ما تحقق يحتاج لمجلدات وكتب، فالوالي أعطى ولم يبخل وظل دوما مخلصا يدفع بسخاء من أجل أن يرى المريخ شامخا وفي القمة وحاول كثيرا التغلب على الظروف الصعبة والمتاريس المصنوعة من البشر.
* تجرع الكثير من مرارة الاستهداف والإساءة ولاقى ما لاقى من ظلم شمل ذوي القربى ولكنه لم يستسلم وظل يكافح ويتصدى للمسؤولية بشجاعة.
* ولأن الله أحبه بعطائه وسخائه وإخلاصه ابتلاءه بالمحن والأقدار وظلت العوارض تنمو في القلعة الحمراء وتتكاثر وفق سيناريوهات لا يصدقها المنطق ولا يقبلها العقل.
* ولن ننكر إنه أخطأ ولكننا ندرك يقينا بأنه لم يتعمد الوقوع في الخطأ وظلت خطواته سريعة تبتغي الوصول للقمة بغض النظر عن الثمن.
* حتى وأن ظهرت بعض ظواهر عدم الوفاء والتقليل من عطاء الرجال الأوفياء فهذا لن يحجب الرؤية ولن يشوه صفحات الوالي الزاهية وترك الوالي قيادة النادي ويملك ميزة تجعله متفوقا حتى على نفسه في حال تمت محاسبته على سنواته التي تولى فيها رئاسة النادي.
* سيجد كل مريخي نفسه خالي من أي ضغينة تجاه الرجل لان كفة نجاحاته هي الراجحة وأن المقارنة تكون صعبة بين ايجابيات عهده وسلبياته.
* لقد دخل الوالي قلوب الجماهير على مختلف ألوانها ليس بماله وحسب بل لأخلاقه الرفيعة وتعامله الراقي وأفكاره النيرة وسموه على الصغائر.
* مواصفات كثيرة وحقائق لا تحصى ولا تعد تبقي الوالي في قلب المريخ وتجعله موجودا في ساحاته مشاركا في الأحداث أو بعيدا عنها.
* ستظل بيننا في الوجدان وقد عبرت جماهير المريخ بالامس في مهرجان استقبال النجوم الجدد (لن نوالي غير الوالي )
ان سايد
* نحيي مجهودات ابوجريشة وعبد التام والمريخ وبالامس بدأ فعليا في الاعداد من داخل استاده ولكن ب14 لاعبا فقط.
* ونتمنى ان يكتمل عقد اللاعبين الاجانب والمحليين قبل السفر لاديس وهو اختيار موفق من ابوجريشة ولكن يجب ان يكون مصحوبا بالانضباط الكامل.
* نحيي ايضا مجهودات رابطة المريخ بقطر وهم يستعدون لاستقبال المريخ كما عودنا كل عام وهم دائما فأل حسن للمريخ في مسيرته الافريقية.
* تأخر المحترفين يؤثر سلبا على اعدادهم ونلفت نظر ابوجريشة بعدم الاشتراك في الدورة قبل اتمام الاعداد.
* ونتمنى ان يكون مريخ 2016 نار منقد.
* همسة: أوقفوا صناعة الظلم وتسويقه وهيأوا الأجواء للتغييرات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير نادي المريخ يقلل من أهمية المذكرة المطالبة بعزله

قال صلاح حمزة مدير نادي المريخ إنه على دراية تامة بالمذكرة التي تقدم بها 51 شخصاً لمجلس الإدارة وطلبوا فيها بعزله منه وقال: الذين قدموا المذكرة ليسو أعضاء في نادي المريخ ولا من رواد النادي وابتعدوا عنه على مدى سنوات وخير دليل على أن هؤلاء لا علاقة لهم بدار النادي أننا عندما استنفرنا الجميع من أجل صيانة النادي بادرت العديد من الجهات إلى جانب الأفراد في تقديم تبرعاتهم لكن هؤلاء لم يدفعوا أي شئ لصيانة نادي المريخ وأضاف: بكل صراحة اختلافي معهم حول قيّم وأدب المريخ لأنه لا يعقل أن يلعب هؤلاء الكوتشينة في وقتٍ يزور فيه رئيس المريخ دار النادي دون أن يتوقف هؤلاء عن لعب الورق احتراماً له وهناك العديد من الرموز الذين زاروا نادي المريخ ولم يجدوا أي اهتمام من هؤلاء بسبب انهماكهم في لعب الكوتشية ورأى صلاح حمزة أن كل الخلافات التي وقعت بينه ورواد النادي كان دوره فيها أنه راغب في تصحيح العديد من العادات السيئة التي تعكس صورة غير مشرفة لنادي المريخ في حين كان يتعرض للحرب من هؤلاء بسبب أشياء شخصية لا علاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
شكرا لجنة التسيير

* أهم ما ميّز لجنة التسيير في الفترة القصيرة التي قضتها حتى الآن في إدارة الشؤون المريخية، هو التأني في معالجة الملفات المختلفة .. وعدم الاستعجال في اتخاذ أي قرار.. والتفحيص والتمحيص قبل الإقدام على أي خطوة …
* ما كان له الأثر الكبير في أن يتحقق لها هذا النجاح المشهود، رغم عمرها الذي لم يتعد الشهرين بعد.
* أمير كمال راجي مصعب.. ثلاثي نجحت اللجنة في التجديد له بكل هدوء، وبعيداً عن المكايدات والمزايدات ..
* مهاجمنا عنكبة وُفقت في استعادته من هلال الأبيض بعد أن جددت عقده..
* كريمو.. النعسان.. بوغبا.. عطرون.. ضمّتهم اللجنة للفريق وفق الحاجة الفنية .. وحسب تقرير المدرب السابق الذي طلب مدافعين اثنين، وصانع ألعاب، وهداف..
* الفرنسي غارزيتو نجحت في معالجة ملفه بكل حكمة ودبلوماسية..
* أكدت على رغبتها فيه.. ومنحته الخيار الكامل ليواصل نشاطه مع الفريق بنفس المخصصات السابقة مع زيادة معقولة في الراتب إلا أنه رفض وذهب بمحض إرادته..
* المدرب البلجيكي تريثت في التعاقد معه إلى أن توفرت لديها المعلومات الكاملة عنه.. ورأت أنها مقنعة فحسمت أمره قبل يومين بفندق كانون..
* المدرب العام تدرس اللجنة عددا من الخيارات بعد أن تعثر اتفاقها مع جبره.. وقد تحسم أمره اليوم وغالباً ما سيكون برهان أو أمير دامر..
* حالياً تبحث اللجنة قضية الإعداد بعد أن وصلتها الكثير من العروض من القاهرة واديس ابابا والدوحة والرياض السعودية..
* وربما تكون استقرت أو ستستقر على أديس أبابا ومنها للدوحة..
* بالله عليكم إلا تستحق بعد هذا كله أن نرفع لها القبعات احتراما وتقديراً لهذا النجاح الباهر الذي حققته في هذه الفترة الوجيزة??!!
* عمرها كما قلنا لم يتخط الشهرين ، ولكن الشاهد أن عطاءها عطاء عامين..!!
* سُقت هذه المقدمة الطويلة لتكون مدخلاً لدهشتي من الإساءات التي يوجهها البعض لهذه اللجنة.. ومن تسميتها أحياناً بلجنة التكسير.. وأحيانا بلجنة التدمير.. وأحيانا بلجنة المفلسين!!
* بالتأكيد من حق أي شخص أن يكون له رأيه الحر في هذه اللجنة..
* وقد يكون رأيه فيها صحيحاً ورأينا خاطئاً.. ولكن الحقيقة التي أرى أن نتفق عليها جميعا هي أنها إذا كانت قد أخطأت في تعاملها مع بعض الملفات أو لم تخطيء… أو جانبها التوفيق في معالجتها لبعض القضايا والمشاكل الحمراء أو لم يجانبها، فإن الواجب يفرض علينا جميعاً أن نبحث لها عن الأعذار .. ونحمد لأعضائها موافقتهم على تولي المهمة في وقت رفض فيه الكثيرون توليها كأنما فيها جرب..
* وقت حرج وصعب بكل الحسابات والمقاييس..
* كيف لا وهو قد أعقب رحيل الاسطورة الادراية جمال الوالي، الذي كان الجميع ينتظرون أن يكون خلفه مثله تماماً .. مع أن مثله ليس بالسهولة أن يتهيأ لنا في الوقت القريب..
* ختاماً….
* عفوا إذا كان حديثي مبهما بعض الشيء.. وليس واضحاً ما فيه الكفاية ..
* ولكن يبقى العزاء أن المصلحة العليا لمريخنا العظيم تتطلب الاكتفاء بالاشارات في هذه المرحلة.. وتجميد التوضيح إلى الوقت المناسب..
* يعني باختصار.. لكل مقام مقال..
* ومقالي اليوم قصدت به فقط مناشدة الصفوة أجمعين للوقوف خلف هذه اللجنة .. وتقديم يد العون لها .
والله من وراء القصد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
فلس التسيير ولا مجلس عبيط

× جاء في الأخبار أن هناك اتجاه قوي لدى الوزارة الولائية بتمديد فترة لجنة التسيير لثلاثة أشهر قادمة .
× هذا الخبر رفضه كثيرون من جماهير المريخ ، بحجة أن هولاء الرجال الذين تضمهم اللجنة ،غير جديرين بقيادة المريخ من كل النواحي ليوم واحد زيادة على فترتهم ، التي سلت روحهم وتورت نفسهم وجهجهت الزعيم .
× ولهم الحق في قولهم وخوفهم هذا ، لأن الأمر يحتاج جدا لأموال ضخمة وهذا غير متوفر لونسي وجماعته بكل تأكيد .
× والرافضون للتمديد يرمون اللوم على التسيير في التأخير في السفر للإعداد وعدم تسليم معظم اللاعبين حقوقهم ، مما سيترتب عليه أضرارا بالغة بسبب عدم ارتياح اللاعبين ، كما أن هناك مطلوبات مالية كبيرة عند انطلاقة التنافس .
× صحيح أن لجنة التسيير لن تستطيع قيادة المريخ لمدة ثلالثة أشهر أخرى ما في ذلك شك ، لأنها الان عاجزة عن علاج المصابين من اللاعبين وعلى رأسهم علاء الدين يوسف .
× كما أنها عجزت في توفير مبالغ الإعداد ومستحقات الأجانب ، حتى ربنا جاب على الفادني من اخر الواطة في الوقت المناسب ، وهذه ليست طريقة تمشي ليها نادي قدر الليلة وباكر .
× و تبقى الحقيقة أن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية بعد شهر أمر صعب للغاية ولو تمت كلفتتها ستولد مجلسا مشوها ومخلقنا وعبيطا .
× كما أنه ليس من المعقول ولا المقبول أن نطالب الوزارة بتكرار ماسيها بتعين لجنة تسييرأخرى أبدا أبدا .
× المفوضية قررت تمديد فترة اكتساب العضوية لمدة شهر، وهذا يعني أن قيام الجمعية العمومية يصبح ضربا من ضروب المستحيل ، لأن عمر لجنة التسيير تبقى لها شهر حيث ينتهي أجلها في أواخر يناير القادم بإذن الله .
× الرأي عندي أن يقبل الجميع تمديد فترة لجنة التسيير ويقوم بدعمها حتى يقوى على إرساء سفينة الزعيم إلى شاطئ الجمعية العمومية ومن ثم مجلسا في قامة ومكانة الكيان ويلبى طموحات الصفوة التي لاسقف لها.
× ولكن يجب على أهل المريخ وكباره وعقلاءه أن يستفيدوا من هذه الفترة ويجلسوا جميعا دون إقصاء لأحد حتى المكاجرين في التحالف المخالف .
× ويتوافقوا على مجلس مدنكل ومتناقم يضم أهل المال والجاه والأفكار والنشاط والطموحات المتوثبة إلى أعلى الدرجات والمقامات .
× فبقاء واستمرار لجنة التسيير بكل عللها وتقصيرها ،أفضل مليون مرة من قيام جمعية عمومية بلا هدى .
× لجنة التسيير نحمد لها وقار رئيسها ونشهد له بالأدب الظاهر عليه ، فالرجل الذي جلدناه بسياط الحروف القاسي، لم يبدوا تململا أو تضجرا فكان أنيقا في التحدث وقورا عند الانفعال .
× وكذلك اللجنة ضمت رجالا يحبون الكيان ويريدون أن يقدموا لعشقهم ، ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن أياديهم خالية من الدراهم والدنانير وهذا هو بيت القصيد .
× فيجب الصبر والتأني واختيار مجموعة تقدم نفسها لحكم الزعيم في الفترة القادمة .
× نعلم أن هناك معاكسين ولا يردون خيرا للأحمر الوهاج وسوف يعملون على عرقلة مثل هذه الأفكار التي نقدما ليتوافق أهل الزعيم على كلمة سواء.
× فإذا توافق أهل الحل والعقد وأهل الدثور ، فلن يستطيع الخوارج إلحاق الضرر بالكيان مهما عظم مكرهم وكيدهم الحقير.
× كتبت صحيفة الرشيد وفاطمة الصادق ، كلاما ووضعت صورا قبيحة مانشيتا لا يليق بصحيفة تحترم قراءها .
× ما كنا سنلوم الرشيد وفاطمة لوحصروا هذا الغثاء في شريانهم وخطهم ،ولكن أن يكون ترويسة أعلى جبين صحيفة يفترض أن يقتنيها وتطلع عليها مستويات ومقامات وواجهات المجتمع السوداني .
× والصحف تعكس ثقافة وعادات وتقاليد المجتمعات والدول ، فبماذا يصفنا من يطلع على هذه الصور المستفذة والكلمات الدنيئة من خارج البلاد ؟
× لا نؤيد مثل هذه التفلتات التي تسيئ لصاحبها قبل المقصود بها ، ولا ينبغي أن ينحدر الرشيد لهذا المستوى ويسوق صحيفته معه للسخرية من العقلاء .
× وهل يدري الرشيد وفاطمة الصادق أنه مهما كتبوا من فارغ ولاذع لن يزيد المريخ إلا قوة ومنعة .
× اللهم أحفظنا .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نقول للناس الذين تتحدث عن عودة الوالي للرئاسة ختوا في بطونكم بطيخة صيفي ، ولكن تقدموا وأحكموا الزعيم أو قدموا من يكون في مستوى الوالي أو أفضل منه إن كنتم جادين وفالحين وواثقين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية
عابدين يسن بابكر
صحيفه الاسياد سرطان الوسط الرياضي.
أفضل القرارات بعودة صحيفة المريخ.
د.مدثر خيري رجل تفتقده المجالس المريخيه

@ دشن المريخ إعداده اول امس بحضور عددلاباس به من اللاعبين القدامى والجدد وبعض المحترفين وستتوجه بعثته مساء اليوم الأحد الي العاصمه الاثيوبية لإقامة معسكر تحضيري قصير قبل المشاركه في دورة سانت جورج الإثيوبي وسيكتمل عقد الفريق بانضمام بقية المحترفين غداً ثم اللحاق بالبعثة فقط نتمني من المكتب التنفيذي الإسراع في الانتهاء من برنامج التأشيرات وإلحاق بقية المحترفين بالمعسكر وان يتشدد مع المحترفين في الالتزام بالحضور حتي لاتتكرر فوضي الغياب من المعسكر التي تحدث سنويا والله ولي التوفيق .
@ بالامس وفي عناوينها الرئيسية واصلت صحيفه ماتسمي بالاسياد (الاكياس )أفه المجتمع الرياضي حاليا وسرطان سيظل دوماً جاثم علي صدر الصحافه الرياضية بالسودان واصلت في تريقها واستفزازها لنادي وجماهير المريخ بطريقه مقززة ومكررة وكالعادة لن تجد حساب لانها تعودت علي تلك الأساليب التي اضحت اساسيه عندها من غير رقيب ولقدمللنا من الكتابه في هذه الصحيفه وعناوينها المخله للزوق والأخلاق الرياضيه وهذا ليس بغريب علي تلك الصحيفه لأن معظم كتابها هم من يسعون لنار الفتنه بالوسط الرياضي بسمومهم التي يبثونهاللقراء عبر اعمدتهم وخاصه عامود سرطان رياضي أو حد السيف التي سبق وأن تجرات بالإساءة لكل الشعب السودان في مقال سابق ولم ولن تجد حساب لاعتبارات وموازنات معروفة لزا وجب التنبيه لكل المريخاب بردالصاع صاعين لتلك الصحيفه سئية الزكر بمعاملتهم بالمثل باستخدام لغه الشوارع التي يفضلونها للتعامل معهم وان لاينظروا لأي قانون بردع تلك الصحيفه اومناظرتها في الصحف الحمراء لأن معظم الاعلامين المريخاب شغالين انتقاد في لجنة التسيير اومتحدثين عن موضوع شيبوب ومواضيع انصرافيه اخري وتلك الصحيفه المنحرفه الساقطه تواصل في الاساة لأكبر كيان رياضي ولايتجراء أحد بمسالتها اصحو ياااعلامي المريخ ليس الدفاع عن الزعيم بالملعب فقط ابترو كل متطاول علي الزعيم مهماكان وزنه وياناس الاكياس انتم أقزام في نظر المريخاب ولتكن بداية الحرب علي تلك الصحيفه اقتصاديا بأن يسعي أي مريخي يمتلك مكتبه برفضه تسويقها مهماكان الضررعليه لأن الجميع يسعي لإخماد نار الفتنه بالوسط الرياضي وتلطيف الوسط الرياضي وهذه الصحيفه تسعي لزرع الفتن واشعالها دوماً والامربيدكم يامريخاب.
@ نقاط متفرقة :
@ خير مافعل مجلس المريخ بإعلانه لقرار عودة صحيفة المريخ درعه الواقي وسيفه البتار علي مر التاريخ ونتمني أن يتم تجاوز سلبيات الماضي ومنع الاحتكارية وان تأتي بثوب جديد لتمليك الصفوه بكل مايدور بالنادي من أحداث وقتيه وعكسها للشارع المريخي مباشرتا ونتمني أن يصدق المجلس في التاريخ الذي حدده الأول من يناير لصدورها وبالتوفيق لهم.
@ استضاف برنامج قوون في الميادين الدكتورمدثر خيري الخبير بالقانون الرياضي الدولي ومولانا الطيب العباسي وتحدثو عن تسجيل الوك للمريخ واجمعو علي صحه تسجيله بالمريخ ولاعلاقه لنادي المريخ بماحصل للاعب اثنا فترة تواجده بكشوفات مريخ كوستي وقد أكد دكتورخيري بأن مايثار في موضوع الخطابات والفرقعه الاعلاميه من صحف الوصيف لاتساوي حبرها مهما تقدمو بشكاوى وبزالك يكون مشاركه اللاعب مع ناديه الزعيم بأمر المدرب فقط بعدوصول بطاقه اللاعب الدوليه وتفنن في الضحك على من يضحكون علي عقول القراء بشرا نادي الوصيف لكرت اللاعب واصلا هولاعب هاوي تحكمه لوائح محدده في المقام الأول اختيار اللاعب وليس النادي وبنفس طريقه انتقال الوك اكيج يأتي موضوع اللاعب الهارب شيبوب مع اختلاف قانون وفترة اللاعب الهاوي بالسودان عن جنوبه وفترة شيبوب في حاله تسجيله في دوله أخرى ثم العودة لنادي الوصيف مقرونه بفترة السنه ونصف كحد أدنى للتسجيل بالوصيف ودون تلك الطريقه لن يسجل به مهما سمكرو له من مواد اخري.
علي العموم أكرر أمثال دكتور مدثر خيري تفتقدهم الأندية الرياضية للجهل الكبير الذي يسود وسط الادارين في معظم الانديه السودانية
ودكتور مدثر خيري يجب أن يكون بالمجلس القادم مهما يكون لأنه خبير بلوائح القانون الدولي وإنسان واضح في تعامله ويملك المعلومه لكل من طلبها من غير تحييز رياضي ومكانه شاغر في مجلس المريخ.
@ نقطةأخيرة :
- للمريخ تاريخ ياناس الاكياس انتو تاريخكم شنو الصفر الدولي الجاثم علي صدر كم علي مر التاريخ.
- اللهم انصر الزعيم فوق أي أرض وتحت أي سماء يارب العالمين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: مجلس المريخ يعطل علاج علاء الدين لاسبوعين !! ::

بالرغم من فترة الراحة التى دخل فيها نجوم المريخ بعد نهاية الموسم الماضي الا ان مجلس المريخ لم يفطن لان لاعبه علاء الدين يوسف يحتاج لعلاج فورا حتى يكون جاهزا مع بداية الاعداد للموسم الجديد.
الان و بعد ان بدا الاعداد تفاجا المجلس بوجود علاء الدين فى خانة المتفرج و انه يحتاج لعلاج فقرر تسفيره للدوحة.
لو ان القرار كان تسفير اللاعب (فوراً) للعلاج لقبلنا الامر ، ولكن جاء فى الصحف ان يكون اللاعب ضمن بعثة الفريق المتجهة الى اثيوبيا للبقاء معها لثمانية ايام ثم يتجه مع البعثة الى الدوحة لتلقى العلاج هناك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: جمال سالم ينشر صورته رفقة تراوري ووانغا::



نشر نجم لاعب المريخ جمال سالم قبل قليل صورة على حسابة بالفيس بوك رفقة مامادو تراوري فى القاهرة حيث من المتوقع ان يعود الثنائي للخرطوم مساء اليوم للانخراط فى اعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد، و يظهر فى الصورة ايضا نجم المريخ السابق صاحب الاهداف الحاسمة فى (كاس السودان و كاس سيكافا و دوري ابطال افريقيا) الكيني آلان وانغا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي الفادني يقلص دعمه الملياري لمجلس المريخ المعين الي النصف

اعلن قطب المريخ عَل الفادني عن تقليص دعمه الي مجلس المريخ المعين من مليار الي نصف المليار جنية وعلمت مصادر صحفية ان الفادني دعا كل أعضاء لجنة التسيير بقيادة اسامة ونسي للحضور الي مكتبه وتسلم نصف مليار جنية علي ان يتم تسليم النصف الاخر لاحقا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف أسرار غياب علاء فييرا عن اعداد المريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) أسرار غياب اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف عن بداية اعداد المريخ حيث يعاني اللاعب من آلام في الركبة بصورة مفاجئة وقرر المغادرة الي دبي علي وجه السرعة من اجل عرض حالته علي الطبيب المختص .. حيث تفيد المتابعات ان اللاعب اشار الي المقربين انه شعر بالارهاق جراء اللعب المتواصل خلال الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الاستئنافات تفاجىء الاتحاد العام وتطلب افادته حول قضية ألوك

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات اجتماعا للنظر في طلب نادي الرابطة كوستي باعادة فحص شكوي النادي في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعب مريخ كوستي السابق ألوك اكيج .. وطالبت الاتحاد العام بإفادته حول القضية لوجود خطابين صادرين من اتحاد الجنوب بخصوص عدم قيد ألوك بكشوفات الاتحاد وخطاب ثاني يشير الي عدم صحة الخطاب الاول.


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هدد من مخطط خطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة
خالد ليمونة يعلن مساندته للجنة التسيير  المريخية ويهاجم اصحاب المصالح..!!

الخرطوم ـ محمد كامل سعيد
ادلى خالد ليمونة، عضو نادي المريخ، بتصريحات ساخنة اعلن من خلالها مساندته للجنة التسيير الحالية ووقوفه بقوة من خلفها.. وطالب عشاق المريخ الأوفياء بالعمل على تذليل كافة العقبات التي تعترض عمل اللجنة.. وشن ليمونة هجوماً عنيفاً على من سماهم اصحاب المصالح مؤكدا انهم شرعوا منذ اليوم الاول لعمل لجنة التسيير في شن حملات منظمة ضدها والتقليل من الانجازات الكبيرة والخرافية التي قامت بها خلال فترة وجيزة..
اصحاب المصالح ومكرهم
عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة اشار الى الهجوم غير المبرر الذي يقوده اصحاب المصالح ضد قادة لجنة التسيير، وحذر من مخطط لئيم وخطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة المحسوبين على الناجي.. وقال:” من المؤسف ان نتابع الحملات المنظمة التي يقودها بعض سدنة المجلس السابق على القادة الذين تصدوا للمسئولية في وقت حرج بعدما قرر الوالي وجماعته الانسحاب وتركوا النادي يعاني من اشكاليات كبيرة واورثوا مجموعة ونسي تركة مثقلة تمثلت في انتهاء عقود عدد من اللاعبين الاساسيين، واقتراب فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وفترة الاعداد للموسم الجديد”..
فوضى وغياب تنظيم
وأضاف ليمونة:” حدث الانسحاب الجماعي لجماعة الوالي وجاءت لجنة التسيير ولم تجد لا نظام ولا برنامج عمل اداري ولا رؤية تتعلق بالطريقة التي يداؤ بها النادي او الاستثمار في اشارة كشفت حجم الفوضى التي كان يعتمد عليها المجلس السابق الذي استعانة بمجموعة من الارزقية واصحاب المصالح الذين لا علاقة لهم بالعمل الاداري ولا يفقهون شيئاً عن نادي المريخ ولا تاريخه ونصبّهم قادة كبار جلسوا في واجهة النادي”..
ابعاد الاصلاء
وأضاف عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة:” للاسف فقد ارتكب المجلس السابق جريمة في حق النادي الكبير بعدما ظل يعمل طوال فترته التي امتدت لـ(13) عاماً على ابعاد المريخاب الاصلاء الذين يعشقون النادي ويحفظون تاريخه ويعرفون قدره ويضحون بالاوراح في سبيله وكان سبب محاربتهم انهم لا يجيدون الانحاء امام سلطة المال”..
لا لعودة الوالي
وفي ختام حديثه اعلن ليمونة رفضه لفكرة عودة جمال الوالي لقيادة المريخ وقال:” نتابع وللاسف بعض الاقلام المحسوبة على النادي وهي تصر على مواصلة هجومها على لجنة التسيير بهدف تمهيد السكة لعودة الوالي وجماعته خاصة وان ذهاب المجلس السابق تسبب في ضرب مصالحهم المالية وصار من الطبيعي ان نتابعهم وهم يقاتلون في سبيل ازاحة لجنة التسيير وفتح باب العودة للمجلس السابق الذي حرق نفسه بعدما اختار الهروب والانسحاب من تحمل المسئولية في اصعب الظروف”.



*************
ليمونه ولا حُميّضه تطلع شنو عشان تنتقد الوالى  الذى دفع عشرات المليارات 
انت دعمت المريخ بى شنو عشان ترفض عودة الوالى ؟؟؟
عجائب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم مانديلا عبد السلام حميدة لديربي سبورت :هذا هو الفرق بين مريخ مانديلا ومريخ الوالي ومباريات الهلال هي الاسهل لهذه الاسباب

دردشة مع نجم مانديلا عبدالسلام حميدة
حاوره : عباد عبدالرحمن حسن



خاص :ديربي سبورت

أخترناه لانه كان بعيدا عن أضواء الاعلام الرياضي بالرغم من انه كان جنديـا مخلصا في كل معارك المريخ داخل أدغال أفريقيـا و ساهم مع رفاقه جيل مانديلا برسم أجمل فترات المريخ على الاطلاق … مريخ الكاسات المحمولة جوا …
ألتقيناه في إحدى الأمســيات بعد ان عاد من عمله فأستقبلنا بكل أريحيه و كرم ضيــافة فكان اللقــــاء الآتي :

– هذه هي كلمة السـر لانجاز كأس الكؤوس الافريقية 89 (مانديـلا)
– رسالتي لكل من يتفاخرون بمريخ الكأســات المحمولة جــوا …
– أستمتع بمباريات الهلال و هي الأسهل لهذه الأســـباب …
– هذا هو الفرق بين مريخ مانديلا و مريخ الوالي …

* بـطاقة تعريـف :
الأسـم : عبدالسـلام حميدة أحمد
مواليد : أم درمان – أبوكدوك 1965
الموطن الأصلي : شمـال كردفـان
المهنة : أعمــال حـــرة

البــــــــــــــدايـــــــــــات
* كيف كانت بدايـاتك الكروية وصولا الى نـادي المريـخ ؟.
لعبت لفريقي الأولمبي و النجمة بمنطقة الثورة الحارة 13 ثم انتقلت لنصف موسم لفريق البشائر برابطة كرري ثم أنضممت لأشبال المريخ عام 81 و كان لحارس الاشبال وقتها حبيب الله أبراهيم الفضل في ترشيحي لاشبال المريخ و لعبت لثلاثة مواسم تحت إشراف المدرب عبدالرحمن زيدان و سليمان عبدالقادر وفي عام 84 تم تصعيدي للفريق الاول بجانب عيسى صباح الخير و طارق خضر …

الكأســـات المحمولـة جـــــــوا
* سيكافا 86 … هل سافرتم الى تنزانيـا و في البال ضرورة تحقيق اللقب ؟.
(سكت لفترة .. فسألته مالك رجعت للزمان داك … فأبتسم و قال أي والله رجعتنا لذكريات الزمن الجميل)
نعم كنـا نملك الطموح و الدوافع لضرورة تحقيق اللقب و قلنـا بان الوقت قد حان لتحقيق بطولة خارجية ..

* كيف كانت مشاركاتك في تلك البطولة (سيكافا 86) ؟.
لعبت عدة مباريات و لكني تعرضت لاصابة و لم أشارك في المباراة النهائية أمام الشباب التنزاني و أذكر ان المريخ كان تحت إشراف المدرب سيد سليم و مساعده سليمان عبدالقادر …

* في المباراة النهائية و امام أصحاب الأرض و الجمهور هل كـان الكأس في متناول اليـــد ؟.
كان أقرب من قريب و حتى بعد أحرازنـا لهدفين ثم تعادل الشباب لم نفقد الامل و كنا نملك الثقة بأننـا الأحق باللقب و لم نتأثر بعاملي الأرض و الجمهور …

* كأس دبي الذهبي 87 … كيف دخلتم المبـاراة و الكورة المصرية كانت تتفوق علينـا دائمـا ؟.
نعم … كانت هناك عقدة الكورة المصرية و لكنـا تعاهدنـا على ضرورة تحطيم هذه العقدة و قد كان و الحمد لله …و أنتصرنـا على الزمالك الذي كان يمر بأفضل أيـامه و يمتلك كوكبة رائعة من اللاعبين أمثال مجدي طلبة و طارق يحي و هشام يكن و غيرهم …

* كيف كان تنظيم اللعب وقتها و ما هي المهام التى كلفت بهـــا في هذه المباراة ؟.
تنظيم اللعب كان 4/3/3 .. يعني 4 مدافعين و 3 في الوسط و جناحين و رأس حربة … و تتلخص مهامي في مراقبة طارق يحي مراقبة لصيقة و لكن أثناء المباراة تعرض إبراهيم عطا للاصابة فتحولت للعب في خانته ) أستوبر) .. بينما لعب بدرالدين بخيت في مكاني (الطرف الايمن) و حقيقة لم نكن مقيدين باللعب في خانة معينة في خط الدفاع فكنت ألعب كظهير أيمن أحيانا و في قلب الدفاع أحيانا أخرى حسب ظروف الفريق …

* كأس الكؤوس الافريقية 89 (مـانديـلا) … كيف كانت بداية الانطلاقة نحو كأس مانديلا 89 ؟.
قبل بطولة مانديلا شاركنا في البطولة العربية بالامارات و كانت النتائج سيئة جدا و خرجنا بنقطة وحيدة من تعادل و صرح مدرب المريخ الالماني رودر بأن المشاركة في البطولة العربية كانت من أجل الاعداد لبطولة أهم و ليس من أجل الحصول على لقب البطولة العربية …

* في إي لحظة شعرتم بأن اللقب الافريقي قريب و ان هذا الموسم ليس كبقية المواسم السـابقة ؟.
شعرنـا بأحساس البطولة منذ البداية و من أول مبـاراة … و قلنـا لماذا لا نظفر بكأس البطولة ؟. بماذا تتفوق علينـا بقية الاندية الاخرى ؟.

* مـا هي أصعب مباراة في بطولة كاس الكؤوس الافريقية 89 (مــانديلا) ؟.
كانت مباراة الايــاب أمام قورمـاهيــا الكيني لاننا خسرنا لقاء الذهاب بنيروبي بنتيجة 0/1 و الحمد لله نجحنـا في الانتصار بنتيجة 2/0 و على ما أذكر أحرز الاهداف دحدوح و ســـانتو …

* هل شعرتم بضياع الكأس بعد الانتصار على بندل يونايتد النيجيري بهدف يتيم في لقاء الذهاب بام درمــــان ؟.
بالعكس … لم نتوقع ضياع الكأس و ذلك بسبب اننا كنا مطالبين قبل المباراة باحراز أكبر عدد من الأهداف لحسم اللقب من أم درمان و لكن بعد انتهاء نتيجة المباراة بهدف وحيد تولد لدينــا دافع قوي لانتزاع الكأس بسبب حالة الاحباط التى سيطرت على جماهيرنــا و الاعلام الريـــاضي … و لم يكن هناك شخص متفائل غير اللاعبين …

* كيــف دخلتم لقاء الايــاب الحاسم بنيجيـريــــا ؟.
كنـا عبارة عن قوات خاصة جاءت لتنفيذ مهمة واحدة و العودة . لم نكن محتاجين لمدرب او تعليماته و كان هدفنـا واحد وهو إحراز الكـأس أو عدم العودة للسودان . و أذكر بأن باكمبـا أحرز هدفا رأسيا صحيح و لكن نقضه الحكم و هذا هو حال التحكيم الافريقي الذي يسعى لسلامته و عدم خسارة أصحاب الأرض …

* مـاهي مهامك في تلك المباراة الحـاسمة و هل شعرت بالرهبة ؟.
طلب مني الالماني رودر و مساعده مازدا تنفيذ واجبـات وظيفتي داخل الملعب و هناك مواقف معينة قد تحدث اثناء اللعب يفترض ان نتصرف من عندنـا و بحلول فردية … امـا بخصوص الرهبة و حمى المباريات فهي موجودة و تختفي بمجرد انطلاقة المبـاراة و هي تختلف من لاعب الى أخر قد تستغرق بضع دقائق و قد تنتهي المباراة و اللاعب لازال خارج أجواء المبــــــــــاراة …

* حدثنـا عن مباريات الديربي السوداني الهلال و المريخ ؟.
قبل شهر من موعد المباراة يكثر الحديث عنها و يسيطر التوتر و الخوف على الجماهير و اللاعبين … و انا شخصيا كنت استمتع بمباريات الهلال و المريخ و هي اسهل من أي مباراة اخرى من مباريات الدوري لاني ألعب أمام نجم أما في المباريات الاخرى فانا ألعب امام لاعب يبحث عن النجومية من خلالي …

* من أكثر لاعب كلفت بمراقبته من مهاجمي الهـــــلال ؟.
لا يوجد لاعب محدد و لكني أذكر الثلاثي كندورة و الريح كاريكا و أسامة الثغر …
* و من هو الاخطـر من هذا الثلاثي ؟.
جميعهم … كل واحد اخطر من الثـــاني …

* مباراة ديربي عالقة بالذاكرة ؟.
أذكر مباراة في الدوري انتصرنا فيها بنتيجة 1/0 أحرز الهدف زيكو و كان ادائي جيد يومها …

* لاعب يمتاز بالفكاهة و القفشــات داخل المعسكر الأحمـــر ؟.
بدرالدين بخيت و باكمبـــــــا …

* مـا تعليقك على انتـقال باكمبــال من المريخ الى الهـــلال ؟.
حقيقة ما كان مفروض يمشي من المريخ و شُـطب شطب كيـدي لذلك أنتقل للهلال ليثبت انه باكمبـا و أنه موجود …

* ماذا عن العلاقة بين نادي المريخ و قدامى اللاعبين ؟.
أقول لكل من يفتخر بمريخ الكأسـات المحمولة جوا … ماذا قدمتـم لمن صنعوا هذا الإنجـــاز ؟؟؟. أما عن علاقتنا بالنادي فحقيقة العيب فينا و في النادي … نحن ابتعدنـا بسبب ظروف الحياة العملية و في نفس الوقت كان الجو طارد في نادي المريخ في فترة ماهل أبو جنة و عصام الحاج و زاد الامر سوء وصولا الى عهد جمـــال الوالي … كنت أتمنى ان يستفيد الاخ جمال الوالي من هذا الجيل الذي حقق البطولات الخارجية و يسخر خبرتهم لصالح المريخ كمثال يمكن ان يستفيد منهم ككشــافين للمواهب او مستشارين لتسجيلات اللاعبين الآن هناك اكثر من لاعب لا يستحق اللعب للمريخ لذلك سرعان ما يغادرون كشوفات المريخ … مشكلة المريخ الحالية في المحيطين بجمال الوالي و ليس في الوالي نفســـه … نتمنى ان يعيد نادي المريخ مهرجانات اعتزال و تكريم اللاعبين و المساهمة في حل مشاكل قدامى اللاعبين كالحصول على عمل او العلاج … لماذا لم يتم تكريم جيلنـــا الى يومنـــا هذا ؟.

* المريخ يزرع و لا يحصد … مـا السبب في ذلك على الرغم من توفر كل مقومــات النجـاح ؟.
أولا غيـاب الأشبال … و نجد ان ابراهومة و صديق العمدة و عيسى صباح الخير و عبدالقادر ضو البيت و حاتم و خالد أحمد المصطفى جميعهم لعبوا لاشــبال المريخ … و تربوا على حب المريخ و القتال من أجل الشعار و هذا ما لا يتوفر اليوم … أضف الى ذلك اليوم نجد هذا اللاعب جاء من بورتسودان و هذا من الجزيرة و مجموعة من المحترفين من بلدان مختلفة … و هذا يؤثر على اللاعب بسبب البعد من الأهل و الغربة و الاهم من ذلك غياب روح الاسرة الواحدة في الماضي كان أغلبية لاعبي المريخ من أم درمان و كانت العلاقة قوية بين اللاعبين و قصة انك تلعب او ما تلعب ما كانت مشكلة كان الهم واحد و الهدف واحد و أنا طيلة 12 سنة ما اكلت في بيتنـــا و كنت بفضل أكون مع الفريق في الماضي لم يكن بأستطاعت المحترف الاجنبي أن يلعب مع فطـاحلة الكورة السودانيـــة … و الان خلق الفارق الكبير بين قيمة اللاعب المحترف و المحلي غيرة و حساسيات للاعب السوداني لانه يمكن ان يقدم أفضل من اللاعب المحترف و لسنوات طويلة … الان غابت الروح من فريق المريخ و عندما أشاهد المريخ اليوم أشعر بانه ليس المريخ الذي لعبت له …
في الماضي كانوا يقولون لا تلعبوا مع المريخ شــــديد لانه لو أحتكيت مع لاعب من المريخ تجد 11 لاعب يردون عليك بالمثل … اتوقع ان تستمر أخفاقات المريخ ما لم يتم تصحيح النقاط التى ذكرتها سابقا …

* كيف كانت نهاية مشوارك الكروي مع نادي المريــــخ ؟.
كانت عام 95 و تم تصعيد اللاعب جمال عبدالناصر في خانتي … وكنت قد تقدمت بخطاب طلب إخلاء خانتي حتى لا يحدث لي ما حدث لجمال ابوعنجة و ابراهيم عطا و عاطف … الذين شطبوا وهم داخل معسكر المريخ بحجة الحوجة لخانات خالية و أذكر بان علاقتي بدأت بالتوتر مع المريخ عندما كنا بمعسكر في القرين و طلبت منحي مبلغ 500 جنية للذهاب لزيارة أسرتي و قالوا لي ان المبلغ غير متوفر .. فقـلت لهم كيف سلمتم مبلغ 9 مليون و زيادة للاعب لم يلعب للمريخ بعد و كنت أقصد أسامة أم دوم و ترفضون منحي 500 جنية فقط برغم من اني لعبت للنادي لسنوات و حققت الانجازات مع العلم بان تصعيدي كان بمبلغ 500 جنية استلمت منها 200 جنية و باقي الملبغ الـ 300 جنية لم استلمها الى يومنـا هذا و قولت لهم ساذهب و لن أعود الا بعد أن يثبت أسامة ام دوم بانه يستحق هذا المبلغ و من هنا بدأت خلافاتي مع أعضاء النادي …

* مــن هو خليفتـك في المريخ ؟.
فاروق جبرة طبعا … في الطرف الايمن و لم ياتي لاعب أفضل منه في هذه الخانة …

* مــا هي مشكلة دفاع المريخ المزمنة في السنوات الاخيـــــرة ؟.
تواصل الأجيـــال … عندما أتيت للمريخ وجدت كمال عبدالغني و ابراهيم عطا و التاج حسن و منصور سبت وهؤلاء وجدوا امامهم سليمان عبدالقادر و الطاهر هواري و قبلهم كان هناك ماوماو و ود الشايقي و هكذا … في عهدنــا جاء شناق و موسى الهاشماب و صلاح شعبان و ادريس الجريف … و تواصلت هذه السلسلة المتصلة … مرورا بخالد و ابراهومة و حاتم و كان اخر لاعب في سلسلة تواصل الأجيال هو جندي نميري …

* موقــــــف طريــــف ؟.
في بطولة سيكافا بيوغندا كنا في مدينة جينجا و كان كشف الفريق ناقصا و تم احضار أربع لاعبين من ام درمان للحاق بالبعثة و أذكر منهم الراحل مامون صابون و عيسى صباح الخير و لاعبين لا أذكرهم … وفي التقسيمة قبل المباراة تم وضع سليمان مكين الاساسي مع الفريق المرابط و احد اللاعبين الذين جاءوا متأخرين من أم درمان مع الفريق المرشح … و هذا ما حدث يوم المباراة جلس سليمان مكين في كنبة الاحتياطي و حضر الراحل مامون صابون بالبنطلون و القميص … فقال مامون صابون (جايبني من ام درمان نجدة و مـا ألعب ؟؟) رد عليه سليمان مكين ( انا الليلة قاعد كنبة بكرة الكنبة دي تحتي ما تلقاهـــا )…

* مـــاذا منحك المريخ ؟.
حب النـاس و الذي أشعر به في الشارع و عندما ألعب في المهرجانات .. بالاضافة للمساعدات و التسهيلات التى اجدها في الاجراءات العامة … و هذا أغلى من أموال الدنيــا كلهـــا …

* في كلمــات … ماذا تقول عن نجوم من عقد مانديلا الفريـــد رحــلوا عن دنيـــانــــا ؟.
سامي عزالدين : من أميز لاعبي الوسط المروا علينا بعد فترة بشرى و حقيقة لديه أسلوب غريب في ملامسة الكورة و كلمة مايسترو شوية عليه …
صديق العمدة : كان يمتاز بالقوة و الكورات العالية …
مامون صابون : يمتلك حساسية عالية مع الشباك و أذكر كان لدينا مباراة في السعودية امام الاتفاق و كان مامون معجب بالشاشة الالكترونية التى كان يكتب عليها كلمة قووووووون مع كل هدف و قال يوم التمرين الختامي بكرة الشاشة دي حأملاها كلها اقوان و فعلا سجل ثلاثة اهداف (هاتريك) و مع كل هدف كان ينظر للشاشة مبتسمــا …

* كلمة أخيرة …
شكرا للاستضافة و تقبلوا تحياتي و اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق
و السلام عليكم …
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة قون الفضائية.إستفاد منها الطيب العباس قبل ان يستفيد منها المشاهدين
*حديث مرتب.وحضور طاغى اجبر الجميع على إحترام الرجل واثبت ان ابناء المريخ دائماً قمة فى التمييز والإبداع
*وفى المقابل كان مولانا الطيب العباس يُحاول بقدر الإمكان تفنيد حديث دكتور مدثر خيرى عبر (احاديث عاطفية) لاتستند على اى قوانين او لوائح من الفيفا او الإتحاد السودانى
*ماخرجت به من هذه الحلقة ومن (الحديث القانونى) للدكتور مدثر خيرى يؤكد تماماً ان اللاعب شرف شيبوب قد ادخل نفسه فى (ورطة) حقيقية ستعجل بنهايته كلاعب كرة قدم مالم يستبق الاحداث ويعمل على تكفير الخطأ الكبير الذى وقع فيه
*والحديث عن إمكانية تسجيلة فى فريق الهلال عبر التسجيلات التكميلية إتضح انه مجرد (ونسه) لا اكثر ولا اقل لان القانون واضح ولا يحتاج لكثير عناء
*الشُكر والتقدير للدكتور مدثر خيرى على المحاضرة القانونية القيمة والرائعة التى قدمها.ولا عزاء للعاطفيين
اخر الكلام
مريخاب ونفتخر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*80 الف مشجع سعة الجوهرة الزرقاء



كشف المهندس التابع للشركة الصينية المنفذة لمشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء عن حجم السعة الجديدة للجوهرة من خلال حديثه بالأمس للوفد الزى سجل زيارة تفقدية للمشروع وقال بأن سعة الملعب بانتهاء المشروع ستتضاعف وستصل بما يقارب ال (80) الف متفرج معتبرًا إياها الأكبر في السودان علي الاطلاق مما يجدر زكره ان شعة استاد الهلال السابقة كانت تتراوح بحسن الحديث الزى ادلى به المهندس مابين (30 الي 35 ) الف مشجع هلالى . 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## suksuk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هدد من مخطط خطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة
خالد ليمونة يعلن مساندته للجنة التسيير  المريخية ويهاجم اصحاب المصالح..!!

الخرطوم ـ محمد كامل سعيد
ادلى خالد ليمونة، عضو نادي المريخ، بتصريحات ساخنة اعلن من خلالها مساندته للجنة التسيير الحالية ووقوفه بقوة من خلفها.. وطالب عشاق المريخ الأوفياء بالعمل على تذليل كافة العقبات التي تعترض عمل اللجنة.. وشن ليمونة هجوماً عنيفاً على من سماهم اصحاب المصالح مؤكدا انهم شرعوا منذ اليوم الاول لعمل لجنة التسيير في شن حملات منظمة ضدها والتقليل من الانجازات الكبيرة والخرافية التي قامت بها خلال فترة وجيزة..
اصحاب المصالح ومكرهم
عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة اشار الى الهجوم غير المبرر الذي يقوده اصحاب المصالح ضد قادة لجنة التسيير، وحذر من مخطط لئيم وخطير يقوده بعض الهتيفة المحسوبين على الناجي.. وقال:” من المؤسف ان نتابع الحملات المنظمة التي يقودها بعض سدنة المجلس السابق على القادة الذين تصدوا للمسئولية في وقت حرج بعدما قرر الوالي وجماعته الانسحاب وتركوا النادي يعاني من اشكاليات كبيرة واورثوا مجموعة ونسي تركة مثقلة تمثلت في انتهاء عقود عدد من اللاعبين الاساسيين، واقتراب فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية وفترة الاعداد للموسم الجديد”..
فوضى وغياب تنظيم
وأضاف ليمونة:” حدث الانسحاب الجماعي لجماعة الوالي وجاءت لجنة التسيير ولم تجد لا نظام ولا برنامج عمل اداري ولا رؤية تتعلق بالطريقة التي يداؤ بها النادي او الاستثمار في اشارة كشفت حجم الفوضى التي كان يعتمد عليها المجلس السابق الذي استعانة بمجموعة من الارزقية واصحاب المصالح الذين لا علاقة لهم بالعمل الاداري ولا يفقهون شيئاً عن نادي المريخ ولا تاريخه ونصبّهم قادة كبار جلسوا في واجهة النادي”..
ابعاد الاصلاء
وأضاف عضو المريخ خالد ليمونة:” للاسف فقد ارتكب المجلس السابق جريمة في حق النادي الكبير بعدما ظل يعمل طوال فترته التي امتدت لـ(13) عاماً على ابعاد المريخاب الاصلاء الذين يعشقون النادي ويحفظون تاريخه ويعرفون قدره ويضحون بالاوراح في سبيله وكان سبب محاربتهم انهم لا يجيدون الانحاء امام سلطة المال”..
لا لعودة الوالي
وفي ختام حديثه اعلن ليمونة رفضه لفكرة عودة جمال الوالي لقيادة المريخ وقال:” نتابع وللاسف بعض الاقلام المحسوبة على النادي وهي تصر على مواصلة هجومها على لجنة التسيير بهدف تمهيد السكة لعودة الوالي وجماعته خاصة وان ذهاب المجلس السابق تسبب في ضرب مصالحهم المالية وصار من الطبيعي ان نتابعهم وهم يقاتلون في سبيل ازاحة لجنة التسيير وفتح باب العودة للمجلس السابق الذي حرق نفسه بعدما اختار الهروب والانسحاب من تحمل المسئولية في اصعب الظروف”.



  بالله  ده  زول  واعى  ؟؟؟ 
  ولا فاكر  انو الشعب  المريخى  بهذه  السذاجه لتقنعه كلماتك القائمة على الخواء الفكرى والخاليه من أى مضمون ... 
  تساند  التسيير بى شنو ؟؟  بهذا  الكذب  والافتراء ؟؟
  ونسى  وجماعته  لو تابعوكم  واطاتهم  اصبحت  .. !!  لانكم خاوين  فى كل شىء .. فكرا  وعلما  وفهما  ومالا 
  .....
  حتى شوفوا  من  اجرى  الحوار ؟؟؟   المتصيحف  الفاشل محمد كامل ...!!!!
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ بخطاب نهائي

ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺷﻘﻴﻖ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺸﻘﻴﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺧﺘﻔﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﻭﻋﻠﻤﺖ الصحيفة ﺍﻥ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﺸﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻭﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻠﻒ ﺑﺘﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺎﺏ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻧﺎ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻳﻦ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس لجنة التسيير ضيفا على قناة النيلين مساء اليوم

متابعات : احمد دراج

تستضيف الزميلة الإعلامية بدرية عبد الحفيظ بقناة النيلين في حلقة خاصة عند السادسة من مساء اليوم رئيس لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ اﻻستاذ اسامة ونسي للتحدث عن عدد من القضايا التي تشغل الساحة الرياضية والمريخية بصفة خاصة وتتخلل الحلقة مداخﻻت لعدد من الزمﻻء الصحفيين واقطاب النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
مانشستر يونايتد كبوة ستتواصل

□ عقب الإحتفالية الكبرى التي شهدها ملعب (الأولدترافورد) معقل مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي والتي كانت بتاريخ (19 مايو 2015) إحتفالاً بآخر مباريات المدير الفني أسطورة المانيو الأسكتلندي (السير أليكس فيرجسون) أمام وست بروميتش ألبيون والتي انتهت بالتعادل يومها بنتيجة (5-5).

□ عقب تلك الإحتفالية تبادرت لأذهان المتابعين العديد من الأسئلة على شاكلة (من سيخلف السير) أو (هل سيواصل المانيو هيمنته) في ظل صحوة السيتي وأموال البلوز؟

□ من وجهة نظري أن السؤال الصعب لم يكن يتعلّق بإسم المدير الفني الذي سيخلف فيرجسون وإنما كان يتمحور حول قدرة مانشستر يونايتد على مواصلة سطوته المحلية وتألّقه الأوروبي بتواجده المستمر في دوري الأبطال.

□ صعوبة السؤال المذكور مبنية على ما حدث للند اللدود للمانيو وهو نادي (ليفربول) الذي وصل ذروة سطوته خلال فترتي (السبعينات) و (الثمانينات) بالهيمنة على البطولة المحلية قبل التحوّل لبطولة الدوري الممتاز إضافة (لأربع) بطولات لدوري أبطال أوروبا حققها الفريق خلال تلك الحقبة.

□ لم يعرف الليفر بعدها طعماً لمنصات التتويج ببطولة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز فآخر لقب حققه الفريق كان في العام (1990).

□ صحوة وسطوة مانشستر يونايتد إقترنت بإنتداب الأسكتلندي السير اليكس فيرجسون في العام (1986) والذي سطّر تاريخاً جديداً مع النادي الشهير بعد أن توج بعدد (13) لقب لبطولة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز و(لقبين) دوري أبطال أوروبا، ولقب لكل من كأس الكؤوس الأوروبية والسوبر.

□ إضافة (لخمس) ألقاب لكأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي، و(أربعة) بطولات للكابيتال ون و(11) درع خيرية وكأس العالم للأندية في العام (2008).

□ عقب مغادرة السير تولى الأسكلتندي الآخر (ديفيد مويز) وإستلم قيادة المانيو وهو (حامل للقب بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي) ولكن مويز لم يقو على تحقيق النجاح وخلافة فيرجسون بل أنه حقق أسوأ النتائج حيث إحتل الفريق المرتبة (السابعة) وفشل في التأهّل لدوري أبطال أوروبا.

□ أقيل مويز في (أبريل 2014) أي قبل خواتيم الدوري بأسابيع وخلفه اللاعب الدولي السابق الويلزي (رايان جيجز) لإكمال الموسم.

□ تعاقد النادي بعدها للموسم (2014-2015) مع الهولندي لويس فان غال والذي وجد التأييد والصبر خلال موسمه الأول بإعتبار أن عمله سيظهر فعلياً خلال الموسم الجاري (2015-2016).

□ حصيلة فان غال خلال الموسم المنصرم كانت إحتلال المرتبة (الرابعة) في بطولة الدوري وعودة الفريق للظهور من جديد في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا خلال الموسم الجاري.

□ لكن الظهور المذكور لم يرتق لمستوى طموح الجماهير عقب فشل الفريق في بلوغ دور ال (16) والتحوّل (للدوري الأوروبي) بعد أن حل ثالثاً في ترتيب مجموعته التي نال فيها بطاقتي العبور كل من باير ليفركوزن الألماني وآيندهوفن الهولندي.

□ فان غال يترنّح الآن فترتيب الفريق في روليت منافسة الموسم الحالي هو (الخامس) قبل أن تكتمل الجولة (الثامنة عشر) والتي افتتحها المانيو بخسارة جديدة أمام (ستوك سيتي).

□ المشهد المانشستراوي يتجه الآن لإقالة جديدة لفان غال وفي الأنباء أن مورينهو هو البديل الناجع لحل معضلة الفريق الإنجليزي الشهير.

□ ولكن الحل المذكور لا يعتبر حلاً وإنما (ضمادة) لإخماد ثورة الجماهير عقب التدني المريع في مستوى الفريق.

□ مشكلة مانشستر يونايتد (معنوية) في المقام الأول لان عناصر الفريق نفسها ومن خلفها الجماهير توشّحت بقناعة نهائية مفادها أن أي جهاز فني بإستثناء (فيرجسون) لن يحقق النجاح.

□ إضافة لذلك فهناك مشكلة (عمود فقري) لأن رحيل فيرجسون إقترن بنهاية جيل ذهبي (نيفيل اخوان – براون – فيرديناند – سكولز) ومغادرة جيل صنعه السير نفسه (فان بيرسي – اوشي – فليتشر – افرا – فيديتش – اندرسون – ناني).

□ معاناة مانشستر يونايتد ستتواصل سواء إستمر (فان غال) أو تم التعاقد مع (مورينهو) لأن عمق المشكلة (قناعات) وثقافة نفسية اللاعبين ونهج إدارة كروية نجح فيها السير وفشل فيها مويز وفان غال.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: هل يكتب ليستر سيتي تاريخاً جديداً في بطولة البريمر ليج؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطاهر هواري: عضوية المريخ وصلت إلى خمسة آلاف وننتظر المزيد بعد التمديد

عبّر الكابتن الطاهر هواري عن بالغ سعادته للنجاح الكبير الذي حققه قطاع العضوية بعد أن وصلت عضوية نادي المريخ إلى رقم غير مسبوق لافتاً إلى أن عضوية النادي وصلت إلى خمسة آلاف شخص حيث تم تجديد عضوية ألفي شخص في حين اكتسب ثلاثة آلاف عضو العضوية حديثاً وأضاف: رغم أن هذا العدد كبير ولم
يحدث في تاريخ المريخ القريب لكنه لا يمثل سقف طموحاتنا ونحن سعداء بتمديد فترة اكتساب العضوية لشهر آخر ونرى أن هذه الفرصة ستتيح لنا متسع من الوقت من أجل تحقيق الحلم الكبير بالوصول إلى عضوية مليونية تماماً مثلما يحدث في الأندية العربية الكبيرة مثل الزمالك والأهلي حيث تعتمد هذه الأندية بالدرجة الأولى على عائدات العضوية في تمويل أنشطتها وأنا واثق من أن العضوية ستكون الحل السحري لكل مشاكل المريخ المالية وستسهم عائداتها في انعتاقه من جيوب الأفراد ونعمل على حشد المزيد من أبناء المريخ لاكتساب عضوية ناديهم والالتزام بتسديد اشتراكاتهم بصورة مستدامة وبذلك يستطيع قطاع العضوية أن يصبح أحد القطاعات الفاعلة والداعمة لخزانة نادي المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجمر:ترتيبات معسكر المريخ بالدوحة تمضي بصورة جيدة وتجربة أوروبية جديدة تنتظر الأحمر

قال الدكتور محمد عبد الله المجمر رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة إن الترتيبات الخاصة بمعسكر الأحمر في الدوحة تمضي بصورة متميزة للغاية متوقعاً أن تصدر رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة بياناً صباح الغد تكشف فيه كل تفاصيل المعسكر الإعدادي الذي أعدته الرابطة للأحمر والتجارب الإعدادية النوعية التي سيؤديها هناك لافتاً إلى أن الرابطة اجتهدت طيلة الفترة الماضية من أجل توفير إعداد نموذجي للمريخ حيث سيتم الإعلان عن الفندق الذي تم حجزه وملاعب التدريبات والمباريات بعد أن تلقت الرابطة ما يفيد بوصول المريخ للدوحة في منتصف يناير حتى يقيم الأحمر معسكراً إعدادياً هناك لمدة عشرة أيام وأفاد المجمر أن التجارب الإعدادية التي تنتظر المريخ في الدوحة ستكون حديث الوسط الرياضي وستكون من بين تلك التجارب مباريات أمام فرق أوروبية يمكن أن تضيف الكثير للمريخ يذكر أن رابطة المريخ بقطر قد لعبت دوراً كبيراً في عدد من المباريات الكبيرة التي لعبها المريخ في الدوحة من بينها المباراة التاريخية أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني في يناير من عام 2014.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الكاش بتلقي والكاس مستحيل

لم ندفن راسنا في الرمال ونكابر مثلما فعل غيرنا لسنوات فالازمة الاقتصادية عالمية جعلت سعر البرميل من النفط يبلغ 38. دولارا ومتوقع له الانحدار.. ولكنها ليست المرة الاولى التي يحتاج فيها المريخ للمال فللاسف انديتنا تعتمد علي جيوب افراد مهما اغدقوا سيتوقفون فلقد ارتفعت الطموحات والمطالب.. بلا شك ان المريخ قد بني نهضته باكرا وجعل له بنيات تحتية من استاد وناد جعلت غيره يقتفي اثره وكانت بمثابة اشادة الكاف والفيفا بدون ان تكلف الدولة تعريفة كما فعلت مع لجان تسيير الهلال فاعطتها من اللحم الحي سيتوفر الكاش للمريخ ولكن هل يتوفر الكاس لغيره. والمريخ قد شبع من الكاسات الخارجية وتجش? كمن كرع بيرة

......

تم تمديد العضوية لشهر كامل مما يعني انها ستبلغ رقما غير مسبوق سيرفد الخزانة بمال مناسب وسيشعل الانتخابات القادمة كما يليق بالمريخ الكبير وان كان هناك غير مريخي قد اكتسب العضوية فلا مشكلة فكم من هلالي قد جا? للمريخ بالشوق واخرهم مساعد مدرب الهلال الحالي ولاعب المريخ السابق صاحب فيتامين سي

هناك تكتلات كبرى الان وسباق محموم لاجل اكتساب العضوية لا عودية

.اين عودية ياترى

.....

اعلن المجلس عن عودة صحيفة المريخ وهو خبر سار جدا لرائد الصحافة المختصة في العالم العربي وافريقيا.. وهناك صحف تنافح وتؤازر المريخ ولتبقى لاشرف الاصدارات مكانتها. نتمنى ان توفر لها سبل الاستمرارية

.....

افضل مافي تأخر المعسكر انه سيكون في اديس. حيث لا برد لا يستطيع السوداني التأقلم عليه بسهولة ودونكم مباراة العلمة في الجزائر لما تأخر المريخ بردانا وعاد بالدف منتصرا.. هناك فقط ـينبغي زيادة المراقبة

......

له الله هذا المريخ لما فاز رئيسه بالاكثر شعبية وجمهوره بالمثالية والاكثرية وامس كانت قناة الكاس القطرية في حلة جابر بالحصاحيصا حيث يتم التسجيل مع المشجع العربي الاول الجنيد مصطفى في تظاهرة كبرى يستحقها ملك الطبلة.....

.....

شهادتي في صلاح حمزة مجروحة فلقد امسك ملف النادي وهو يبكي من هوانه على الناس لا حراسة ولا موظف استقبال ولا نظافة ولا ميزانية ويستدر التمويل كما الحواة.. ايها الرجل الجميل انت دوما على حق لانك تسير ببوصلة الزعيم.

.....

مرحبا بطويل اليد عطاء لمريخه وطويل القامة ونتمنى لك حسن الاقامة لعمار الحاج تحايا عشرين مليونا احمر

.....

لا ينغص على سوى الحديث عن تراوري وعودته تراوري ما في النار للظمأن ماء.. لن يرويكم هذا السبهللي ابداد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
حتى لا يضيع الزعيم في البداياتقلم رياضي

●تعرضت لجنة التسيير المريخية لانتقادات كبيرة وكان هذا بسبب قلق الجميع علي الملفات العالقة التي تمثل إستقرار النادي وتزيد من فرص تحقيق تطلعات الجماهير.

• لجنة التسيير لم تأتي برضاها ولا بتخطيط مسبق للدخول للمجلس وضعتهم إستقالة الوالي في موقف صعب جداً بعد هروب الكثير من تحمل المسؤولية.

• وجدوا أنفسهم بين ليلة وضحاها أمام ملفات كبيرة ولابدّ من إنجازها في نفس الوقت .

•قضايا لا تحتمل التأجيل وتحتاج ضخ أموالاً كبيرة ومستعجله ووجدوا خزينة خاوية علي عروشها و دفاتر يوجد بين دفتيها بعض المديونيات علي المجلس السابق.

• ورث ونسي ورفاقه تركة مثقلة وصعبة ،ومما زاد العب عليهم إنهم خلفوا رجلاً نادر وعمله فريد فلذلك مهما انجزوا فإن إنجازاتهم لا تظهر لان الصفوة أعتادت علي المستحيلات التي كان يعملها طيب الذكر وحبيب الصفوة.

• اصطدموا بتجديد عقودات عدد من اللاعبين(( في زمان أصبح فيه التجديد للاعب يحتاج لأرقام فلكية من الجنيهات ))، داهمتهم فترة التسجيلات الرئيسيه التي تتطلب ضخ أموالاً يعجز المجلس المنتخب من توفيرها .

•دفعت بهم الوزارة واحجمت عن دعمهم في ظاهرة فريدة من نوعها .

•عملت هذه اللجنة علي حسب ماتمتلكه وما توفر لها من إمكانيات فإن أصابت فلها أجرين وأن أخطأت فلها أجر الإجتهاد الذي لايستطيع أحد إنكاره.

السؤال الذي يتبادر إلي الذهن!!!!!!!!

أين معارضي جمال الوالي؟

هل خسفت بهم الأرض أم كانت العملية التي يمارسونها ثورة علي أعداء النجاح فقط!!!!

•لو كانت المعارضة تحدب لمصلحة الكيان ففترة لجنة التسيير هي الفترة التي يحتاج فيها الزعيم لأبنائه ورجالاته .

•معارضة وقفت موقف المتفرج بعد مغادرة جمال الوالي لسدنة الرئاسة.

• أين من يريد أن ينصب نفسه رئيساً في المرحلة القادمة!!!!!!!!!!!

• هذه الفرصة المناسبة ليقدم نفسه بوقوفه مع الفريق بتجهيز المعسكرات وتوفير مرتبات اللاعبين وحل الضائقه المالية التي تمر بها لجنة التسيير ليستلم فريق مؤسس وقوي ومستقر .

• لماذا ترك كل المرشحين لجنة التسيير لوحدها تقارع في أبواب المستحيل لسد الرمق وهم أدرى ان فترتهم مؤقتة.

•تفكير قصير وغير منطقي بأحجام الكل عن دعم لجنة التسيير حتى لا تحقق النجاح ولكنهم لم يحسبو أن فشل لجنة التسيير يعني فشل الموسم بأكمله ويعني فشل النادي الذي يتقاتلون علي رئاسته.

• يجب أن نتعامل بصفاء النية (معارضين+موالين) وبدون حدود وليكن الدعم فريضة على كل مريخابي لا لاشخاص حتى تسير الأمور كما يريد ويحب العاشق المريخي.

• حتى جماهير المريخ رفعت يدها ولم تتعامل بإيجابية مع من تولى مهام الإشراف على النادي ففشل مشروع الرصيد وكان الإقبال ضعيف لاكتساب العضوية وتحول الصحفيين الى نقاد فقط .

● همسات متفرقة :_

•شكراً محبوب الصفوة وجمالها الذي لم يغادر دعمه المريخ بالرغم من مغادرته لكرسي الرئاسة مستقيلاً بعد 13 عام قضاها في خدمة الكيان المريخي.

•شكراً ادم سودكال الذي أصبح الساعد الأيمن للجنة التسيير وظل الداعم الأساسي لها .

• التحية للقطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني الذي دعم لجنة التسسير بمليار في فترة عصيبة تمر بها اللجنة

•الفادني ليس جديداً عليه دعم المريخ فدائماً ما كان عطاءه واصلاً للمجالس التي تعاقبت علي إدارات الزعيم.

•نتمنى من كل رجالات المريخ الذين أنعم الله عليهم أن يسيرو في درب الفادني ورفاقه ويطال دعمهم لجنة التسيير لتنفرج الأزمة المالية التي طالت الكوكب الأحمر.

• حسناً فعلت لجنة التسيير بإتخاذها قرار إعادة صدور صحيفة المريخ التي تمثل الدرع الواقي والسيف البتار للحفاظ على مكتسبات النادي ونأمل مراجعة سلبيات الفترة الماضية ليتم تفاديها والإنطلاق بخطوات ثابتة للقمة.

• وجود الصحيفة الناطقة بلسان النادي مهمة جداً منعاً للتحريفات التي أصبحت عاده مستحبة ومستباحه وسط صحافتنا ،حيث شاهدنا تضارب التصريحات للمدربين والإداريين واللاعبين والذي تسبب كثيراً في خلق مسافه بينهم وبين الجماهير.

•لابدّ أن تعكس الصحيفة كل ما يدور داخل أروقة الكيان بكل صدق وشفافية ووضوح لتربط المشجع المريخي بما يجري داخل بيته .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
ده كلام ما بخش العقل

* أقام فتى المريخ الراقي المهذب مهند ميرغني بداره الفخيم بحي النزهة بالخرطوم أمس ، حفل إفطار فاخراً على شرف ابن المريخ وكادره النشط في إمارات الخير، الأخ الحبيب عمار الحاج الذي يزور بلاده الحبيبة الطيبة هذه الأيام في إجازته السنوية ، بحضور سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم السكرتير الأسبق للمريخ، والأخ جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق، وعدد من أبناء وشباب المريخ ومجموعة من الإعلاميين الحمر ..
* وانتهز الحاضرون الفرصة واداروا نقاشاً ثراً حول العديد من القضايا..
* وأحسب أن ما قاله الأخ جمال الوالي بالذات في هذا النقاش عن لجنة التسيير ، زاد من مساحة احترامنا وتقديرنا له ، وأكّد على أصالة معدنه، وبالغ حكمته، وتفرّده بخصال قل إن تجتمع في شخص في هذا الزمن..
* نقاء السريرة.. وصفاء النية.. والتجاوز عن الصغائر.. وتقييم الأمور بالعقل المجرد المبرأ من الحقد والحسد ، والتفكير المتزن في كل ما يفيد المريخ ويعلي من شأنه ويضمن استقراره ورفعته. وترك الزبد ليذهب جفاء..
* سئل في البداية عن قصة شيبوب فأكد على أن لجنة التسيير لو طلبت منه إرسال دعمه إليها ليتم تكملة التعاقد معه في أي مكان لما تأخر في الاستجابة لها ، ولكن كل ما في الأمر أنه توقع بعد المكالمة التي جمعته باللاعب في مقر إقامته في جوبا أن يتم الاتفاق معه على التفاصيل الصغيرة والكبيرة في منزله بحكم أنه صاحب خبرة عريضة في مجال التسجيلات اكتسبها من خلال اضطلاعه بها طوال الثلاثة عشر عاما التي قضاها في كرسي الرئاسة المريخية ، وبعد ذلك تكمل اللجنة إجراءات التعاقد الرسمي في منزل الرئيس أو المكتب التنفيذي أو أي مكان تراه..
* ولم يدر بخلده في تلك اللحظات، أو يفكر مجرّد تفكير في أن يحقق من وراء هذه الخطوة اي مكسب شخصي، أو بطولة لنفسه، كما ظن البعض .. إذ أنه لا يحتاج لذلك.. إنما كان يطمح حقيقة في أن يسهم مع اللجنة في المحافظة على هذا اللاعب الذي يحتاجه المريخ بالفعل في واحدة من أهم خاناته (الارتكاز).. وكان في باله أن يجتهد في إقناعه بتوقيع عقد يمتد مع الفريق لمدة أقلاها أربع سنوات، إلا أن الظنون السيئة وتحركات بعض المغرضين في آخر لحظة ، افشلت جهوده.
* وسألته إن كان على استعداد لأن يواصل هذه الجهود مع اللاعب إذا أحضرته له في داره ، فرد بأنه لا يمانع في تقديم اي خدمة يري أنها تصب في مصلحة المريخ..
* قبل أن يغادر ناشده البعض بأن يستجيب لنبض الصفوة ويوافق على العودة للرئاسة بعد انتهاء فترة تكليف لجنة التسيير الحالية ، فرفض بشدة وسأل لماذا لا تُمنح اللجنة الحالية أكبر فرصة ممكنة ، وعندما جاءه الرد بأنها تفتقر للخبرة.. ضحك وقال: وهل عندما بدأنا مسيرتنا في مجلس المريخ كانت لدينا الخبرة الكافية أم اكتسبناها بمرور الأيام وصبركم علينا ..
* ثم أضاف: يُحمد لهذه اللجنة أنها تصدّت للمهمة في وقت صعب وظروف بالغة التعقيد، كما أن رئيسها اونسي رجل محترم ومهذّب، وكادر جيد، وما فيهو أي كلام.. وكل ما يحتاجه هو الصبر ليكتسب الخبرات الكافية .. ولو استمرت لجنته أربعة أعوام فإنها كافية ليكون عطاؤها أقوى وأفضل.. ونحن من جانبنا لن نتأخر عن الوقوف معها ودعمها بالجهد والفكر والمال متى ما دعت الضرورة…
* حيّاك الله أخي الوالي..
* كم انت عظيم أخي الوالي..
* وليت عدوّينك وحاسدينك كانوا ضمن الحاضرين لهذا الإحتفال، وسمعوا بأنفسهم ثناءك واشادتك بلجنة التسيير ورئيسها.. ومناشدتك بأن نمنحهم الفرصة الكافية ولا نستعجل الحكم عليهم..
* وحقيقة هذا الحديث وهذه المشاعر النبيلة تجاه لجنة نالك من بعض أعضائها ما نالك من أذىً وظنون آثمة ، عكسوا بجلاء سر الحب الخرافي الذي انعم الله به عليك من الصفوة.. وحتى من أهل القبيلة الزرقاء..
آخر السطور
* تساءل الوالي كيف يمكن لشيبوب ان يوجه إساءات لشخصه ويرفض مقابلته وهو الذي هرب من سجنه في جوبا وحضر إلى السودان بموجب مكالمة منه??!!
* تساؤل منطقي يؤكد على أن هنالك شخصاً ما أطلق هذه الأكذوبة لشيء في نفسه!!
* بالتأكيد لا يمكن لشيبوب أن يركب الأهوال، ويعرّض نفسه للأخطار، ويهرب من سجنه في جوبا، ويحضر إلى السودان بعد مكالمة تلقاها من الوالي أكد له فيها على أنه سيقوم بتسليمه حافز تسجيله كاملاً ، وبعد أن يصل إلى السودان يرفض مقابلته..
* كلام ما بخش العقل…
* وكفى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء ومصعب والريح يعودون للمشاركة في تدريبات المريخ

أدى المريخ مرانه الثاني الذي كان مغلقاً أمام الجمهور والإعلام وتدرّب الأحمر أمس على فترتين حيث كانت الفترة الأولى صباحاً في حين تدرب الفريق في السابعة مساءً وحتى التاسعة واستمر التدريب لمدة ساعتين وشهد المران المسائي عودة علاء الدين يوسف ومصعب عمر والريح علي للمشاركة في التدريبات في حين اكتفى عبده جابر بالمتابعة من خارج الملعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دعم قوي للمقدمة الحمراء في توقيت مناسب
المريخ يتمسك بعنكبة ويستفيد من رحيل غارزيتو في استعادة تراوري
سانتو: الخيارات الموجودة في المقدمة تستطيع قيادة الأحمر أفريقياً بصورة مميزة

في وقتٍ كانت فيه المخاوف كبيرة من احتمال معاناة هجومية كبيرة تنتظر الأحمر في الموسم الجديد بسبب فشل المجلس في التعاقد مع أي مهاجم محلي أو وطني جاءت اللحظات الأخيرة من الانتقالات الشتوية لتضع المقدمة الهجومية على الطريق الصحيح حيث أصبح المريخ الآن يمتلك أربعة خيارات على درجة عالية من التميز الأمر الذي سيجعل المنافسة على أشدها وبالتالي لن تتأثر مقدمة المريخ الهجومية لغياب أي لاعب فضلاً عن وجود عناصر مميزة في الوسط تستطيع المشاركة في المقدمة الهجومية.

كان المريخ على بُعد خطوات من خوض الموسم الجديد بمقدمة هجومية لا تضم غير بكري المدينة وعبده جابر، ولا خلاف على القيمة الفنية لبكري المدينة الذي استطاع أن يقدم موسماً للذكرى مع المريخ وأحدث نقلة كبرى في الأداء الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء لكن في النهاية بكري عُرضة للإصابة والإيقاف وبالتالي فإن غيابه في أي مباراة في ظل عدم توافر أي بديل سيمثل خطراً حقيقياً على الأحمر لذلك تعالت الأصوات بضرورة تعاقد المريخ مع مهاجم أجنبي بيد أن الأزمة المالية التي حاصرت الأحمر فرضت عليه أن يقف موقف المتفرج على الخيارات الموجودة من الأقدام الوطنية والأجنبية دون التعاقد مع أي مهاجم وكانت كل المؤشرات تؤكد أن بكري المدينة سيقود المقدمة الهجومية إلى جوار عبده جابر الذي أثبت من خلال المباريات التي شارك فيها قدرته على الاستفادة من الفرص المتاحة وترجمتها لأهداف لكنه هو الآخر يمكن الاعتماد عليه كبديل جاهز حال توافر خيار أفضل لأن المنافسة الأفريقية شرسة للغاية وتتطلب عناصر أكثر صلابة خاصة وأن مستوى عبده جابر غير ثابت وفي العديد من المباريات كان في قمة تألقه لكنه كان يعود في المباراة التي تليها ليظهر بمستوى أقل بكثير من الذي قدمه في المباراة السابقة.

عودة عنكبة جاءت في توقيت مناسب

في اللحظات الأخيرة من الانتقالات الشتوية تعثرت عملية انتقال مدافع هلال الأبيض بكري بشير للمريخ وجاءت تلك الخطوة لتنقذ مقدمة المريخ الهجومية ولتعيد المهاجم المميز عنكبة من جديد حتى تمثل عودته دعماً قوياً لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية حيث خاطب الأحمر هلال الأبيض وأنهى إعارة عنكبة واستعاده قبل إغلاق باب الانتقالات الشتوية فكانت هذه الخطوة بمثابة إنقاذ حقيقي لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية لأن عنكبة مهاجم سريع وقوي ويجيد المطاردة ويعرف كيف يستفيد من أخطاء المدافعين ويترجمها إلى أهداف فضلاً عن أن عنكبة وبطريقته التي لا تختلف كثيراً عن بكري المدينة يمكن أن يمثل البديل المناسب لبكري حال افتقده الأحمر لأي سبب من الأسباب وفرض عنكبة نفسه بقوة مع هلال الأبيض وفرض على المريخ أن يسعى بشتى السبل حتى يعيده من جديد عندما أشركه هلال الأبيض في الدورة الثانية واستطاع أن يعلن عن نفسه بقوة وأن يتوج نفسه هدافاً للممتاز ورد عنكبة بقوة على غارزيتو الذي لعب دوراً بارزاً في إبعاده من الفرقة الحمراء وإعارته لهلال الأبيض عندما قاد هجوم هلال التبلدي أمام المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء واستطاع أن يهز شباك جمال سالم بهدف رائع وبديع قاد به هلال الأبيض لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ بامدرمان ومن تلك تراجع غارزيتو عن موقفه المتشدد من عنكبة ولم يعد يمانع في عودته من جديد بعد أن هنأه انطونيو غارزيتو على المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه في تلك المباراة.

عودة مُفاجئة لتراوري

مع انطلاقة فترة التسجيلات الشتوية وعندما تعثرت مفاوضات المريخ مع الفرنسي غارزيتو رأى الكثيرون أن رحيله فرصة سانحة من أجل استعادة تراوري لأنه يتمتع بالجنسية السودانية في وقتٍ حاربت فيه الدولة التجنيس ولم يعد بإمكان المريخ أن يتعاقد مع مهاجم مجنس بمواصفات وقدرات تراوري وعندما انتهت مفاوضات المريخ مع غارزيتو إلى فشل ذريع وحمل الفرنسي حقائب الرحيل نشط مجلس إدارة المريخ أكثر في تحركاته من أجل استعادة تراوري سيما وأن اللاعب لم تنته فترته مع المريخ ويتمتع بالجنسية السودانية ويحتاجه الأحمر بشدة لدعم مقدمته الهجومية وتولى الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مهمة التواصل مع تراوري والذي لم يضع أي اشتراطات في البداية لعودته من جديد للفرقة الحمراء غير رحيل غارزيتو بعد أن وصل إلى قناعة باستحالة مشاركته مع الفرقة الحمراء في وجود هذا المدرب الذي حاربه بشتى السبل حتى يغادر المريخ واستقبل تراوري خبر رحيل غارزيتو بسعادة بالغة وأعلن عن جاهزيته للعودة من جديد للمريخ ورغم ذلك كانت المخاوف حاضرة بسبب عدم انضباط اللاعب فضلاً عن القيمة المالية الكبيرة لتعاقده مع المريخ في وقتٍ كان فيه الأحمر يعاني بشدة من أزمة المال لكن اتصالات أبوجريشة أثمرت عن موافقة نهائية من تراوري الذي طلب من المجلس إرسال التذاكر له وبالفعل أرسل المريخ التذاكر لتراوري وتلقى القطاع الرياضي ما يفيد بوصول اللاعب غداً إلى الخرطوم حتى ينضم لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد وبالتالي سيكون الأحمر قد دعم مقدمته الهجومية بقوة في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية لأنه حتى اذا تعاقد مع مهاجم وطني ما كان سيجد خياراً أفضل من عنكبة وحتى اذا اتجه للتعاقد مع مهاجم أجنبي بالتأكيد لن يستطيع أن يتعاقد مع مهاجم بمواصفات وقدرات تراوري الذي صعدت به موهبته الفذة لقائمة المنتخب المالي الأول وقدم تراوري نفسه كمهاجم من طراز فريد يستطيع أن يترجم أنصاف الفرص إلى أهداف فضلاً عن قدراته العالية في استخدام الحل الفردي وفي وجود مهاجم مرعب مثل بكري المدينة يستطيع تراوري أن يستفيد من تحركاته في الحصول على العديد من الفرص السانحة حتى يصل إلى شباك المنافسين وبالتالي فإن كل المؤشرات تؤكد بأن مقدمة المريخ الهجومية ستكون قوة ضاربة في الموسم الجديد في وجود أربعة مهاجمين لا تنقصهم القدرة في الوصول إلى شباك جميع المنافسين.

سانتو: الخيارات الموجودة قادرة على قيادة الهجوم

رأى الكابتن فتح الرحمن سانتو مهاجم المريخ السابق أن مجلس الأحمر وِفق لأبعد الحدود في إنقاذ مقدمته الهجومية من النقص الحاد الذي كان سيؤثر بصورة كبيرة على نتائج الفريق في الموسم الجديد على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي لأنه لا يوجد أي فريق من بين جميع الفرق المشاركة في الممتاز يعتمد على لاعبين فقط في الهجوم ناهيك عن الأندية الشرسة التي تنتظر المريخ في دوري الأبطال وأفاد سانتو أن تواجد أربعة مهاجمين على مستوىً عالٍ من شأنه أن يجعل مقدمة المريخ الهجومية مستقرة وتتمتع ببدائل جيدة وبالتالي لا يتأثر مستوى الفريق حال حدثت أي مستجدات تسببت في غياب أي لاعب مبيناً أن عنكبة يمثل دعماً قوياً لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية بسرعته الفائقة وقدرته على تسجيل الأهداف ويكفي أنه هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكذلك تراوري ورغم الانقسام الحاد حول عودته في النهاية هو لاعب منتخب ومميز في تسجيل الأهداف وربما جاء بشكل مختلف لأن لديه دافع كبير وهو الرد على غارزيتو والتأكيد على أنه مهاجم مميز وأفيد للمريخ من الفرنسي ويستطيع أن يقود الأحمر لتحقيق نجاحات كبيرة في البطولة الأفريقية التي تتطلب خيارات نوعية بقوة وتميز بكري وتراوري وعنكبة وعبده جابر.

أوكراه خيار جيد يستطيع أن يدعم الهجوم بقوة

رأى سانتو أن المريخ وإلى جانب الرباعي المميز الذي يشارك في مقدمته الهجومية لديه أكثر من خيار يستطيع المشاركة في الهجوم بكفاءة عالية لافتاً إلى أن الغاني أوكراه يمكن أن يمثل دعماً حقيقياً لمقدمة المريخ الهجومية لأنه الأميز من بين جميع اللاعبين الموجودين في الكشف في اللمسة الأخيرة، فهو يترجم أي فرصة متاحة إلى هدف ولديه قدرة عالية في استخدام الحل الفردي حتى يصل إلى شباك المنافسين وهناك ايضاً رمضان عجب وألوك وكل هذه الخيارات ستدعم مقدمة المريخ الهجومية اذا دعت الضرورة.

صناع لعب على مستوى عالٍ وهجوم مرعب

كل المؤشرات تؤكد بأن المريخ الجديد سيعلن عن فريق هجومي من الدرجة الأولى يعمل بشتى السبل من أجل الوصول إلى شباك المنافسين بالاعتماد على مقدمة هجومية مرعبة في وجود بكري المدينة وتراوري وعنكبة وعبده جابر مع وجود صناع لعب على درجة عالية من التميز مثل كوفي الذي أثبت قدرات لا مثيل لها في صناعة الأهداف بالكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وهناك القادم الجديد ألوك واوكراه وراجي عبد العاطي وبالتالي فإن المريخ سيقدم نفسه كفريق هجومي لا تنقصه القدرة في الوصول إلى شباك أي فريق منافس.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد مذكرة حملت توقيع 51 شخصاً من الرواد لإقالته
مدير نادي المريخ: من تقدموا بالمذكرة ابتعدوا عن الأحمر وليسو من الرواد
نعم.. دار النادي تعاني بشدة بسبب عدم توافر الموظفين والعمال.. وصلنا الدعم من كل الجهات الا أصحاب المذكرة

نصر حامد

تقدم 51 شخصاً من رواد نادي المريخ بمذكرة حملت توقيعاتهم لمجلس الإدارة من أجل إقالة صلاح حمزة مدير دار النادي بسبب تردي الخدمات في النادي وعدم وجود أي عمليات صيانة وإصلاح بصورة جعلت الرواد يطالبون بالتغيير من أجل إصلاح الحال بيد أن صلاح حمزة مدير نادي المريخ دافع عن نفسه وانتقد أصحاب المذكرة بعنف وكشف عن الأسباب التي أدت إلى تردي الأوضاع بدار النادي كما كشف الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال صلاح حمزة إنه على دراية تامة بالمذكرة التي تقدم بها بعض الأشخاص لمجلس الإدارة وطلبوا فيها سحب الثقة منه وقال: الذين قدموا المذكرة ليسو أعضاء في نادي المريخ ولا من رواد النادي وابتعدوا عنه على مدى سنوات وخير دليل على أن هؤلاء لا علاقة لهم بدار النادي أننا عندما استنفرنا الجميع من أجل صيانة النادي بادرت العديد من الجهات إلى جانب الأفراد في تقديم تبرعاتهم لكن هؤلاء لم يدفعوا أي شئ لصيانة نادي المريخ وأقر صلاح حمزة بأن حال النادي لا يسر أحداً وأن هناك تراجع كبير في الخدمات لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن هناك جملة من الأسباب أدت لهذا الوضع وخاطب بها مجلس الإدارة وتتمثل في عدم توافر العمال والموظفين حيث لا يوجد أي موظف في النادي غير موظفي الاستقبال وبالتالي فإن هناك العديد من الأعمال اليومية في نادي المريخ والتي تحتاج إلى عمالة تعمل بصورة مستمرة لإنجاز تلك الأعمال مع الاستعانة بموظفين لمراقبة العمال وكل هذه الخطوات لم يشرع فيها مجلس إدارة النادي، وأفاد حمزة أنه سبق وأن خاطب مجلس الإدارة وأكد له حاجة دار المريخ الماسة لموظفين وعمال نظافة ولكن المجلس لم يرد على تلك المذكرة حتى الآن.

الوضع تردى كثيراً

مضى صلاح حمزة في اعترافاته وقال: علينا أن نعترف أن الوضع الآن وصل إلى مرحلة متردية جداً وأصبحت أبسط الخدمات لا تتوافر في نادي المريخ ولا توجد أي أعمال صيانة في الفترة الماضية حيث لم تبدأ الا مؤخراً ولذلك لابد من تحرك الجميع من أجل صيانة دار النادي وتوفير الخدمات المطلوبة مؤكداً أن ضربة البداية ستكون بالصرف الصحي والإضاءة وصيانة شبكة المياه وشبكة الصرف الصحي مع طلاء دار النادي وصيانة النجيلة والمسرح وأشار حمزة إلى أن معدات الكهرباء والسباكة وصيانة شبكة الصرف الصحي موجودة وتبرع بها ابن المريخ الوفي مصطفى حسين مدير شركة سالمين وهناك تبرع آخر من الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى وتبرع من قروب صفوة بلادي إلى جانب العديد من التبرعات من مختلف القروبات بنادي المريخ وتقدم صلاح حمزة بشكره لكل أبناء المريخ الذين حرصوا على تقديم تبرعهم من أجل الإسهام في صيانة دار النادي حتى تكون بقامة ومكانة الاسم الكبير لهذا النادي ومضى حمزة: للأسف الشديد الذين تبرعوا لا يثيرون المشاكل ولا يريدون غير خدمة ناديهم وبرغم أن التبرعات وصلتنا من كل الجهات لكن أصحاب المذكرة لم يكن لهم أي نصيب من هذا الدعم.

حاربتهم بسبب الكوتشينة وعدم احترامهم للشخصيات البارزة

استفسرت الصدى الأستاذ صلاح حمزة عن أسباب الخلاف بينه ورواد النادي الذين طالب المجلس بسحب الثقة منهم وقال: بكل صراحة اختلافي معهم حول قيّم وأدب المريخ لأنه لا يعقل أن يلعب هؤلاء الكوتشينة في وقتٍ يزور فيه رئيس المريخ دار النادي دون أن يتوقف هؤلاء عن لعب الورق احتراماً له وهناك العديد من الرموز الذين زاروا نادي المريخ ولم يجدوا أي اهتمام من هؤلاء بسبب انهماكهم في لعب الكوتشية ورأى صلاح حمزة أن كل الخلافات التي وقعت بينه ورواد النادي كان دوره فيها أنه راغب في تصحيح العديد من العادات السيئة التي تعكس صورة غير مشرفة لنادي المريخ في حين كان يتعرض للحرب من هؤلاء بسبب أشياء شخصية لا علاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ.

المجلس الحالي مهتم بدار النادي

قال صلاح حمزة إنه لمس اهتماماً كبيراً من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الحالي بدار النادي ورغبته في صيانتها حتى تكون بصورة تليق بنادي المريخ وقال إن لجنة المنشآت بمجلس إدارة النادي زارت دار النادي ورصدت كل الاحتياجات المطلوبة ووعدت بالاستجابة لكل المطالب وصيانة دار النادي وقدمت لهم شرحاً مفصلاً عن الدعم الذي وصلنا والتبرعات التي بادرت بها عدة جهات وأكدت لجنة المنشآت استعدادها لصيانة الدار حتى تكون بمستوى يليق بنادي المريخ وأقر صلاح حمزة بوجود فوضى في الدخول لدار نادي المريخ بحيث يتمكن أي شخص من الدخول دون أن يستفسره أحد وقال إن هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة من إفرازات عدم وجود موظفين في دار النادي متمنياً تجاوز كل هذه السلبيات والاستعانة بموظفين وعمال حتى تكون دار النادي بصورة مشرفة وتليق بهذا النادي الكبير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العميد عامر عبد الرحمن في إفادات مهمة:
تراوري سيصل أديس غداً ونتجه لانضمام الثلاثي الأجنبي للمعسكر في أثيوبيا مباشرةً
نرغب في الاستفادة من معاودة صحيفة المريخ للصدور في زيادة دخل النادي

شمس الدين الأمين

كشف العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المزيد عن الاجتماع الذي عقده مجلس إدارة النادي ظهر أمس واتخذ من خلاله العديد من القرارات في مقدمتها إصدار صحيفة النادي فوراً كما وقف الاجتماع على ترتيبات المعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء بأديس أبابا ونوّه عامر إلى أن الترتيبات تمضي بشكل ممتاز مؤكداً أن المجلس يفكر بجدية في الحصول على تأشيرات لسفر أجانبه إلى أديس مباشرة كما تحدث عامر عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.



قال العميد عامر إن الاجتماع الدوري للمريخ ناقش باستفاضة موقف العضوية وأشاد بالعمل الكبير الذي قام به هذا القطاع مما أحدث نقلة كبرى في عضوية نادي المريخ التي وصلت إلى رقم غير مسبوق في تاريخ النادي متوقعاً أن يسهم قرار تمديد اكتساب العضوية لمدة شهر في زيادة العدد بما يؤدي في النهاية إلى الوصول لعضوية تتناسب بقامة نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ وأشار عامر إلى أن الاجتماع ناقش كذلك إعداد فريق الكرة للموسم الجديد ووقف على الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة للعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا مثلما وقف الاجتماع على الأسباب التي أدت لإلغاء المعسكر الإعدادي بالقاهرة وأفاد عامر أن الموعد النهائي لسفر بعثة المريخ لأديس سيتحدد اليوم لافتاً إلى أن كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة اكتملت وربما غادرت البعثة فجر الاثنين إلى أثيوبيا ونفى عامر بشدة أن تكون هناك أي مصاعب مالية حالت دون سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى مصر وأدت لتأخير السفر إلى أديس مؤكداً أن كل الأمور المالية مرتّبة وأن منصرفات الإعداد تم تجهيزها منذ وقتٍ مبكر وسيجد الجهاز الفني الفرصة سانحة أمامه لتجهيز الفريق بالشكل المطلوب للموسم الجديد.

اتجاه لسفر الأجانب لأديس مباشرةً

كشف العميد عامر عن اتجاه قوي في المريخ لسفر جميع المحترفين الأجانب الذين لم يصلوا الخرطوم بعد للعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا مباشرةً لافتاً إلى أن المجلس اتصل مجدداً بالمالي تراوري وتلقى منه تأكيدات قاطعة بوصوله إلى أديس فجر الغد حتى يقابل البعثة الحمراء هناك ويشارك في تحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد ونوّه عامر إلى المساعي التي يقوم بها المجلس من أجل استخراج تأشيرات سفر للثلاثي الأجنبي جمال سالم وسالمون وكوفي من أجل السفر من بلدانهم مباشرةً إلى أثيوبيا حتى يشارك جميع أجانب الفرقة الحمراء في تحضيرات المريخ في معسكره الإعدادي بأديس ولم يستبعد عامر وصول الأجانب اليوم وفي هذه الحالة سيغادرون برفقة البعثة من الخرطوم إلى أديس.

نرغب في زيادة الدخل عبر صحيفة النادي

قال العميد عامر إن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أصدر قراراً بمعاودة صحيفة النادي للصدور في ثوب جديد وقشيب لافتاً إلى أن الترتيبات المتعلقة بعودة هذه الصحيفة للصدور تمضي بصورة جيدة وكلّف المجلس عدد من الأعضاء لمتابعة كل الإجراءات التي تساعد على معاودة صحيفة نادي المريخ للصدور بصورة طبيعية مع بداية العام الجديد وأفاد عامر أن الغرض من إصدار صحيفة نادي المريخ زيادة دخل النادي مراهناً على أن الصحيفة ستصدر بشكل جديد وجميل يجذب الجماهير لها حتى تصبح أحد أهم مصادر دخل نادي المريخ.

نقوم بعملنا على أكمل وجه

نفى عامر بشدة أن تكون لجنة التسيير قد قصّرت في القيام بواجباتها على أكمل وجه مؤكداً أن اللجنة تبذل مجهوداً خارقاً حتى تؤدي أمانة التكليف بصورة مثالية حيث نجحت اللجنة في المحافظة على عناصر التشكيل الأساسي بالفرقة الحمراء في معركة الانتقالات الشتوية ودعمت صفوف الأحمر بأربعة لاعبين على درجة عالية من التميز وتعاقدت مع طاقم فني أجنبي مؤهل ومقتدر ويستطيع أن يحدث نقلة كبرى في أداء الفرقة الحمراء ولم يتبق أمام لجنة التسيير الآن غير توفير كل متطلبات فترة الإعداد وبعد ذلك ستمضي لجنة التسيير في إكمال إجراءات الجمعية العمومية حسب الجدول الزمني المحدد لتكون اللجنة بذلك قد نفّذت كل المهام المطلوبة منها وأكد عامر أن أبواب لجنة التسيير المريخية مفتوحة أمام كل أبناء النادي الذين يرغبون في دعم الأحمر شاكراً كل الذين وقفوا خلف لجنة التسيير ودعموها بلا حدود متمنياً أن تتواصل هذه الوقفة القوية حتى تنجز اللجنة كل الملفات بصورة ممتازة، وأثنى عامر على البداية الجيدة لإعداد الفرقة الحمراء من الخرطوم وطلب من المشفقين على المريخ بدعوى تأخر الإعداد أن يصبروا وأن يوفّروا الدعم المعنوي لفريق الكرة لأن الفترة التي تفصل بينهم وانطلاقة الموسم الكروي الجديد كفيلة بتجهيز المريخ بما يكفي لظهوره بصورة مميزة في المسابقات الأفريقية والمحلية

.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة الكاس توثق لاختيار مشجع الزعيم ا لجنيد كافضل مشجع في الوطن العربي...هذا هو المريخ تميز في كل شي تحية لمشجع المريخ الجنيد الذي يزرع الحماس وسط مدرجات المريخ بطبلته .




*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا حبيب لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
“اشواك” سوداكال حقيقة وليس “خيال”!!

[الغاء معسكر القاهرة يعتبر من القرارات التصحيحية للجنة تسيير المريخ خاصة وان الاجواء الباردة في مصر ربما افشلت اعداد الاحمر.
[اقامة المعسكر باثيوبيا يساعد علي تجهيز الفريق وفق الاجواء المشابهة للمدن الافريقية التي يتنقل اليها المريخ خلال مباريات دوري ابطال افريقيا.
[نعلم ان الازمة المالية هي التي تسببت في الغاء معسكر القاهرة والاستعاضة عنه بمعسكر اديس الا ان “الخير فيما اختاره الله” وربّ ضارة نافعة.
[المطلوب من لجنة التسيير التحرك في كافة الاتجاهات لاستقدام المحترفين الاجانب واستعجال وصولهم الي الخرطوم حتي تسافر البعثة مكتملة العدد.
[تدشين الاعداد بصفوف غير مكتملة يعني عدم الاستفادة من المعسكر الذي نأمل ان يحقق الفوائد المرجوّة.
[نحمد لابوجريشة نجاحه في انجاز ملف المعسكر باديس ابابا مستفيدا من علاقاته التي سخرها لمصلحة الاحمر.
[الامر الذي يستحق التعليق عليه هو تواجد البلجيكي “لوك ايمال” ليشهد انطلاقة الاعداد مضحيا باجازة اعياد الميلاد شاهد رياضية
.
[الصعوبات المالية التي تواجه لجنة التسيير امر طبيعي في ظل الحرب التي يتعرض لها ونسي رغم انجازه لاصعب الملفات وعلي راسها التسجيلات والجهاز الفني والمعسكر الخارجي.
[الحرب التي تقودها جهات لا نود تسميتها في الوقت الحالي وهي معروفة بالنسبة للجماهير نأمل ان يحكم من يقف خلفها ضميره باعتبار ان الضرر سيلحق بالمريخ وليس رئيس لجنته “ونسي” لان المريخ الكيان احق بمراعاة مصالحه وليست مصالح شخصية.
[رب ضارة نافعة.
مشهد اول واخير
[رسائل عديدة استقبلها بريدي الالكتروني تعليقا علي ما جاء بهذه الزاوية امس الاول تحت عنوان “سوداكال يتحكم في تحديد الرئيس القادم للمريخ” بجانب مكالمات استقبلها هاتفي من اشخاص منهم من اتفق معي ومنهم من خالفني الراي لكنني سعدت كثيرا برسالة من المريخي “علاء الدين علي ” الذي طالبني بعدم التطرق للمسائل الانتخابية في هذا التوقيت الحالي والتركيز علي اعداد الاحمر للموسم الجديد.
[الاخ “علاء” يري ان عودة “الوالي” لكرسي الرئاسة ليست بحاجة لدعم من “سوداكال” باعتبار ان “شعب المريخ” يجمع عليه.
[ذكرت للاخ “علاء” ان وضع الوالي مختلف هذه المرة وان وصوله الي الرئاسة من جديد لابد ان يتم عبر “سوداكال” وليس “متوكل احمد علي” الذي كان يمسك بخيوط اللعبة الانتخابية بعضوية متواضعة تحولت الي داعمة” لـ”سوداكال” الذي نجح في حشد المزيد لصالحه.
[الاشواك التي زرعها “سوداكال” في طريق من يبحث عن الرئاسة لا يستطيع احد العبور من فوقها الا بموافقته.
[اشواك “سوداكال” حقيقة وليس “خيال”!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كي بورد
الطيب علي فرح
فلا ينحصر دورلجنة التسيير في حمل (القرعة)..!!

سوف يتفق معي العديد منكم ان لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ بقيادة الأخ أسامة ونسي تقوم بعمل مؤسسي كبير جدا .. وقد برهنت ذلك خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية التي تولت فيها زمام الأمور الإدارية عقب تعيينها لسد الفراغ الإداري الذي تسببت فيه مغادرة المجلس (المنتخب) بقيادة السيد جمال الوالي ..!!
تمكنت لجنة التسيير خلال الفترة السابقة والتي تعتبر هي أكثر فترات الموسم (سخونة) من النجاح في العديد من التحديات التي واجهتها .. واستطاعت ان تدير العديد من الملفات الصعبة بطريقة ممتازة للغاية .. ونرجع ذلك لأسلوبها المؤسسي والإحترافي في التعاطي مع هذه الملفات.
عدد الإجتماعات التي عقدتها لجنة التسيير خلال الفترة القصيرة الماضية يساوي تلك التي عقدتها مجالس المريخ السابقة خلال العشر سنوت الأخيرة .. في السابق كان من النادر جدا ان تسمع عن إلتئام إجتماع لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ .. إلا في حالات الطوارئي و (( الشديد القوي )).. حتى طالت أعضاء المجلس تهمة الإكتفاء باداء دور الكومبارس ..وتحدث الناس عن إنفراد رئيس النادي بالقرار وهو الذي وحيدا كان ينفرد بالصرف على النادي ..!!
عندما نقول إجتماع فإننا نعني الشورى والتشاور والديمقراطية والقرار المدروس ..فالغرض السامي الذي إخترع لأجله الصينيون فكرة الإجتماع هو لإعمال مبادئي الشورى والديمقراطية .
لجنة التسيير المريخية ضربت أنموذجا في الكيفية المثلى التي يمكن ان تدار بها الأندية عندما تغيب رؤوس الأموال عن المشهد كما حدث في المريخ مؤخرا .. هنالك دائما حل لكل مشكلة طالما جلست العقول في هدوء للبحث عن حلول .. كانت مشكلة اللجنة الوحيدة هي (ثقافة الصرف البزخي) التي أصابت الشارع الرياضي مؤخرا .. فرفعت من معدل الصرف لأرقام خيالية .. وبالمقارنة بما تحصل عليه الأندية من عوائد مالية تعتبر ضئيلة جدا يظهر الخلل الكبير في المعادلة المالية غير المتكافئة والتي تكرس لحكم الفرد والإعتماد على جيوب الأشخاص !! وعندما أصبح من الصعوبة على مجلس ونسي الإستمرار والنجاح دون الرضوخ لقوانين ثقافة الصرف البزخي .. كان لا بد من الإستعانة بمنح وهبات الأقطاب لقضاء حوائج المريخ .. !! ولكن وحتى لا ينحصر دور لجنة التسيير في حمل ( القرعة ) والبحث الدعم يبقى التحدي الأكبر للجنة هو التنقيب في كنوز الجمهور المريخي والبحث عن أفكار ذكية ومبتكرة تساعد على الخلاص من سطوة الأفراد على مقاليد الأمور ( مستقبلا ) ..!
صدقوني عندها فقط سوف تفتح الأبواب أمام مشرعة امام الشباب المتعلم المثقف .. المواكب والمؤهل لقيادة العمل الإداري.
كتبنا من قبل وقلنا ان اندية الهلال والمريخ هي في الأصل أندية فقيرة .. و ان ما يعانيه المريخ اليوم .. عاناه الهلال أمس .. وسوف يتم تبادل الكراسي والأدوار غدا طالما كان الأفراد هم من يصرفون على هذه الأندية .. ولكن يعمل معروفا في هذه الأندية من يعلمها كيف تصطاد السمك ..!!
قف :
حوش السمك ..!!


*

----------

